# (48) Magic March Testing Thread (5 bfp's!!)



## skweek35

Hi all, 

Well seeing that no-one else has started a March Testing Thread here yet, thought I would take the bull by the horns and get one started. 
I know there are a few of us who have already started our next cycle and are due to test in March. 

I know my next AF is due around March 4th so am hoping to hold out and test about 2 days later if she hasn't shown up by then. So my March testing date would have to be March 6th. 

Anyone want to join me? 

TBC: 

[-o&lt; *March 1st * [-o&lt;


[-o&lt; *March 2nd* [-o&lt;
heavenly :hugs: :witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 3rd* [-o&lt;
Tori4 :hugs: :witch: 
Captainj1 :hugs: :witch: 
:bfp: HCothren :bfp:


[-o&lt; *March 4th* [-o&lt; 
Luckylecky :hugs: :witch: 
Lafaith
Halle71 :hugs: :witch:
Anaana1 
Beauts :hugs::witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 5th* [-o&lt;
Sumatwsimit's 1st :wedding: anniversary! 
Michellek1975 :hugs::witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 6th* [-o&lt;
:bfp: skweek35 :bfp: 


[-o&lt; *March 7th* [-o&lt;
bbear690 :hugs::witch: 
Vermeil :hugs::witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 8th* [-o&lt;
twist5 :hugs::witch:
Anorak :hugs::witch:
Casper72 :hugs::witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 9th* [-o&lt;
AltaMom :hugs::witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 10th* [-o&lt;
Dylis :hugs::witch:
Want a 4th :hugs::witch:


[-o&lt; *March 11th* [-o&lt;
POASfiend :hugs::witch:
HPMIMI (OH's :cake:):hugs::witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 12th* [-o&lt;


[-o&lt; *March 13th* [-o&lt;
Wana b a mom :angel: 


[-o&lt; *March 14th* [-o&lt;
:bfp: lawgirl :bfp:
harley9671 :hugs::witch: 
Coastdreams :hugs: :witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 15th* [-o&lt;
LalaR :hugs::witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 16th* [-o&lt;
Hockey24 :hugs::witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 17th* [-o&lt;
Sumatwsimit :hugs::witch:


[-o&lt; *March 18th* [-o&lt;
Joanne40 :hugs::witch:
:bfp: NewlyWedMelly :bfp:


[-o&lt; *March 19th* [-o&lt;
44andhoping :hugs::witch: 
Mom to 2 :hugs::witch: 
Wackylove :hugs::witch:


[-o&lt; *March 20th* [-o&lt;
Desperado167 :hugs::witch:
Faithmum :hugs::witch:


[-o&lt; *March 21st* [-o&lt;
Mamaduck :hugs::witch:
kel21 :hugs::witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 22nd* [-o&lt;


[-o&lt; *March 23rd* [-o&lt;
EverythingXd :hugs::witch: 


[-o&lt; *March 24th* [-o&lt;
:bfp: Halle71 :bfp:

[-o&lt; *March 25th* [-o&lt;
Elksi :hugs::witch: 
drsquid
Jennjenn :hugs::witch:


[-o&lt; *March 26th* [-o&lt;
Captainj1 :hugs::witch:
Stargazer :hugs::witch:


[-o&lt; *March 27th* [-o&lt;
Milty


[-o&lt; *March 28th* [-o&lt;
Luckylecky :hugs: :witch:
Bonnie :hugs: :witch:
LLbean 


[-o&lt; *March 29th* [-o&lt;


[-o&lt; *March 30th* [-o&lt;
Abby75 :hugs: :witch:


[-o&lt; *March 31th * [-o&lt;


Lets hope all the V'day loving and the luck of the Irish brings many :bfp:'s!!!

Link to the April test thread 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/893343-april-test-thread-welcome-spring-has-sprung-isnt-natures-baby-making-time.html


----------



## twist5

hello
put me down for March 8th. I'm sure i will be testing way earlier than that but I should really try and wait!


----------



## skweek35

Welcome to the March testing thread!! 
Lets hope we get many more


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies :flower:

I should be OVing on or around Valentine's Day and will be testing 2 March!!

Love and :dust: to all!!


----------



## skweek35

Welcome the March testing thread! 

*List updated*


----------



## Leikela

I am posting now because I don't want to lose track of this thread in case I need it for March. AF isn't due until February 14th, so if I am a BFN I will post my date for March. Thanks!


----------



## skweek35

Welcome to the thread - FXed you don't need this one! 
Let me know how if you do.


----------



## Tori4

Skweek35, thank you for starting the thread. I have been joining on for a few months and there seems to be a nice pattern of the person who starts the thread getting a BFP. FX'd . Haven't started AF yet but have tested bfn so she ll be here tomorrow. 
Please mark me down for March 3 rd. 
Good luck ladies...


----------



## Tori4

Tori4 said:


> Skweek35, thank you for starting the thread. I have been joining on for a few months and there seems to be a nice pattern of the person who starts the thread getting a BFP. FX'd . Haven't started AF yet but have tested bfn so she ll be here tomorrow.
> Please mark me down for March 3 rd.
> Good luck ladies...

Oh yeah :),lol. I just realized I get 2 goes for March. March 3 rd and the 29 th. Hope it's a lucky monthly because AF 2 xs in one month stinks.


----------



## skweek35

Tori4 said:


> Tori4 said:
> 
> 
> Skweek35, thank you for starting the thread. I have been joining on for a few months and there seems to be a nice pattern of the person who starts the thread getting a BFP. FX'd . Haven't started AF yet but have tested bfn so she ll be here tomorrow.
> Please mark me down for March 3 rd.
> Good luck ladies...
> 
> Oh yeah :),lol. I just realized I get 2 goes for March. March 3 rd and the 29 th. Hope it's a lucky monthly because AF 2 xs in one month stinks.Click to expand...

Welcome Tori4!! FXed you won't get 2 AF's this month!!! 
I have put you down to test on March 3rd. Let me know if you want me to put you down for March 29th too.


----------



## luckylecky

Hello ladies, I'll be testing around the 4th. Baby dust to you all this month :)


----------



## heavenly

This will be a LUCKY thread!!! :happydance:


----------



## lafaith

Hi af visited me today so you can put me down for testing on march 4


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> This will be a LUCKY thread!!! :happydance:

:happydance:It sure has to be, esp with all the Valentine :sex: that will be going on next week! :haha:

*updated front page*


----------



## LalaR

Hi skweek. Please could I join you for march testing? AF should be due the 2nd so I plan to test on the 3rd if she has not appeared. I am also hoping for a lucky month with 2 possible testing dates. If I don't get a Valentine's week conception then my next ov is when we are on holidays so we should both be super relaxed.


----------



## skweek35

Hi LaraR, 
Welcome to this thread, Heres hoping that your holiday will be a celebratory one!! 
Tons of :dust: coming your way


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
How is everyone doing? Its been really quiet on here 

I'm gearing up for O. I am just hoping that the HSG scan has not permanently changed my cycle like it did last cycle. I went from a 31 - 33 day cycle down to 18 day cycle!!


----------



## faithmum

I hope I'm not coming in too late. I'm a newbie and will be testing 2/22. I am 45 with 3 middle schoolers. I've been divorced for 2 years and Db49 has no children. I'd love to have another especially now that I'm seeing what a healthy relationship looks like. 

This month I did soy, Fertile CM and accupunture. According to OPKs it looks like I'm 3 dpo. Fx'd for everyone here!!


----------



## faithmum

OOPS! Geeze I guess I am looking at the March testing. 

Baby dust all of you! I guess I should find the Febr. testers.


----------



## Tori4

It is quiet on here. I ll have to jump over to the February testers to see who got their BFP .


----------



## Leikela

It's quiet most likely because March is a few weeks away yet. :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi Faithmum, You are welcome to join us on here desipte testing towards the end of Feb. 
Let us know if you are testing in March too. 

Yes Tori - it really is quiet on here! I might join you back on the feb testing thread. 

Lets hope it gears up towards the end of the month then. 

AFM - I'm just enjoying a quiet weekend in. Although we are having dinner with both sets of parentals. This is THE night when they will meet for the first time. We thought it would be best to introduce them before the wedding next year!! haha


----------



## Madrid98

I just want to wish all the best of luck for March and as I'm here a ton of :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust::dust: your way..


----------



## captainj1

Hey there

Please put me down for 3rd, I expect to O on about the 18th

X


----------



## skweek35

Thanks so much Madrid98!! 
Praying all the V'day lurving brings us many :bfp:'s!!! 

Welcome to the March testing thread Captainj1! 
I have added you to the front page.


----------



## Tori4

O Leikala , congrats!!!


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh Leikala!! congrats!!! I am so excited for you!!! 
H & H to you!! 

So you didnt need this testing thread after all!!! 
GL!! I just know this will be a sticky bean for you!!


----------



## Leikela

Thanks Tori4 and skweek!

As of now I don't need the March testing thread! :) I am praying this sticks! :)


----------



## skweek35

You will be fine!! :flower::thumbup::flower:

I think I am all set for V'day loving!! I have my preseed, just waiting on my OPK's. But some how I think I might be too late to use the OPK's now. Been feeling rather crampy the last few days and been really windy to. 

Oh oh oh, I also bought a corset today!! :blush: 
https://www.asos.com/Fauve/Fauve-Veronique-Corset/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1921004&sgid=3895 

I didnt get it from them, got it from the Leia shop in Bluewater shopping mall. Yes I know its really expensive - but its gorgeous!!! 
So now just to put it to the test!!:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Leikela

The corset is GORGEOUS!! Your hubby to be will LOVE it! Woot! :)


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm hoping not to be on this list :winkwink: but I'll let you know for sure as soon as I know! My lmp was 9th Jan so I'm just waiting until something happens x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Mamaduck, Lets hope Leikela has started something here!! 
She too popped in saying the same and she sure is not going to need this thread!! She got her BFP this past weekend!!! 

FXed you too wont need us. GL!!


----------



## Mama Duck

I suspect I'll be here for the long haul but it's not the be all and end all. My tummy has been gripey today,some sharp pains so I don't think I'm bfp bound just yet.


----------



## skweek35

I just got my OPK's through the post. Did one and its -'ve. 
I think I may have OVed this afternoon. While out at ASDA's I had a sharp pain on my right hand side. I will test all each day this week, just to make sure. If no pos by the end of the week I will know for sure that I OV early yet again!! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> I just got my OPK's through the post. Did one and its -'ve.
> I think I may have OVed this afternoon. While out at ASDA's I had a sharp pain on my right hand side.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Did you grab OH by the frozen prawns then to make the most of it? :rofl:


I am hoping I get a Peak tomorrow, it will be CD13. xx


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I just got my OPK's through the post. Did one and its -'ve.
> I think I may have OVed this afternoon. While out at ASDA's I had a sharp pain on my right hand side.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Did you grab OH by the frozen prawns then to make the most of it? :rofl:
> 
> 
> I am hoping I get a Peak tomorrow, it will be CD13. xxClick to expand...

:rofl: Unfortunately I was alone!! BOOHOO :rofl: 
He only gets in at about 11pm tonight - so loads of time to tart up !!! :blush: :haha:


----------



## Mama Duck

Back again, :witch: has started to arrive,have a real gripey tummy. I've got a 37 day cycle (how crappy is that!) so can you put me down for testing for the 21st March please x


----------



## skweek35

Mama Duck said:


> Back again, :witch: has started to arrive,have a real gripey tummy. I've got a 37 day cycle (how crappy is that!) so can you put me down for testing for the 21st March please x


Boohoo to AF showing up Mamaduck :hugs:
Hopefully this will be your lucky month!


----------



## hockey24

Can you add me to the March testing list!! :happydance:

I'm doing my first IVF this month and start stimming this weekend. Estimated BETA date is March 16th.:test:


----------



## POASFiend

Oh crumb.................................March 11th for me please. Here we go again. Please let this one be the last testing thread for me!


----------



## Dylis

Could you put me down for 10th pls, lots of sticky dust to all.


----------



## LalaR

POASFiend said:


> Oh crumb.................................March 11th for me please. Here we go again. Please let this one be the last testing thread for me!

Good luck! I see from your signature you are 2 MCs in at almost the same times as me. I think March has to be lucky!! :flower:


----------



## skweek35

Happy Valentines Day 

Welcome to all the new testers. 
Hockey - GL with your stimming this weekend. Hope your 1st cycle of IVF goes well 

POASfiend - FXed this is the lucky thread and all get our :bfp: this cycle!!! 

Dylis - love your profile pic!! really made me giggle!! 

*front page updated*


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. I'll be testing March 9th. Going for a 2nd HSG on Thursday, so hoping it doesn't screw with my schedule, but hoping it brings me some baby dust!


----------



## POASFiend

AF is here so what a crummy Valentine's Day. So I am stuffing hubby's stomach instead tonight. I brought bacon roses to his work and making him a yummy dinner tonight.

Hopefully there is a lot of Valentine's BDing for everyone else.


----------



## HCothren

Hey...I will be testing March 3rd:thumbup:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## skweek35

AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. I'll be testing March 9th. Going for a 2nd HSG on Thursday, so hoping it doesn't screw with my schedule, but hoping it brings me some baby dust!

2nd HSG?? When did you have the first one?? 
FXed it goes well on Thursday. 



POASFiend said:


> AF is here so what a crummy Valentine's Day. So I am stuffing hubby's stomach instead tonight. I brought bacon roses to his work and making him a yummy dinner tonight.
> 
> Hopefully there is a lot of Valentine's BDing for everyone else.

Boohoo for the witch showing up on V'day!! :hugs: Just remember V'day is only one day. Why not celebrate all year round?? 

AFM - I am :happydance: I got my :D on my OPK today!!! 
Now just looking forward to Friday - Seeing my FS again for results from all my tests and scans. 

FXed and :dust: to all


----------



## AltaMom

Skweek: I had one about a year ago. It had said everything was good. As I ovulate regularly on my own, and still BFN's for 14 cycles, so she is sending me for another. My Gyne said she will do it herself this time, just to make sure the other one wasn't wrong.


----------



## skweek35

AltaMom said:


> Skweek: I had one about a year ago. It had said everything was good. As I ovulate regularly on my own, and still BFN's for 14 cycles, so she is sending me for another. My Gyne said she will do it herself this time, just to make sure the other one wasn't wrong.

You are soo lucky to have your Gynae do it for you. Here in UK we get who ever is on duty to do it. Usually someone we have never met before!! 
I am so used to private health care and being able to choose who I see and always seeing the same person!! 
I hate having a different doc at each appointment. I suppose it does have its advantages but its just missing that personal touch. 
Sorry rant over!! 
GL for Thursday 
Let us know how it goes


----------



## anorak

If all goes to plan I am looking at about 8th March.


----------



## AltaMom

skweek35 said:


> AltaMom said:
> 
> 
> Skweek: I had one about a year ago. It had said everything was good. As I ovulate regularly on my own, and still BFN's for 14 cycles, so she is sending me for another. My Gyne said she will do it herself this time, just to make sure the other one wasn't wrong.
> 
> You are soo lucky to have your Gynae do it for you. Here in UK we get who ever is on duty to do it. Usually someone we have never met before!!
> I am so used to private health care and being able to choose who I see and always seeing the same person!!
> I hate having a different doc at each appointment. I suppose it does have its advantages but its just missing that personal touch.
> Sorry rant over!!
> GL for Thursday
> Let us know how it goesClick to expand...

My Gyne didn't do it last time. She sent me to the radiologist to have it done. It is nice to have someone you know, but after a while I had so many people looking up my hoo hoo that it became easier to deal with strangers lol


----------



## skweek35

Anorak - welcome to our March testing thread. So sorry to see you hear. Lets hope you get a sticky bean this time round. 

Altamom - FXed all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## joanne40

Hi, can you add me? :winkwink:
Im currently 9dpo and due a week today, but I know I am not going to be lucky this cycle, which is our 5th.
My date for March will be 18th March. I have spot on 25 day cycles, rarely over or under, so I can confidently predict my march due date lol
Thanks
Jo xx


----------



## skweek35

joanne40 said:


> Hi, can you add me? :winkwink:
> Im currently 9dpo and due a week today, but I know I am not going to be lucky this cycle, which is our 5th.
> My date for March will be 18th March. I have spt on 25 day cycles, rarely over or under, so I can confidently predict my march due date lol
> Thanks
> Jo xx

Welcome Joanne!! FXed this will be your lucky cycle!!!


----------



## Halle71

Can I join please?

I'm not sure whether or not to join in here or Feb bacause my cycle has recently become really messed up and I am due to ovulate anywhere between last Saturday and next Saturday. 

We DTD last Thursday and then had a bit of a gap until last night because we were both shattered and I wasn't that bothered because I had no EWCM and plan on DTD tomorrow and Friday. 

My Clearblue Fertility Monitor arrived today so if all fails this cycle I can do it scientifically next time


----------



## skweek35

Welcome Halle71. Of course you can join us. 
What date would you like me to put you down for testing?


----------



## Halle71

Thanks 

4th March please x


----------



## LalaR

Please could you change my test date to 15th March or even tbd. Unfortunately my preg tests are still positive after the chemical and my temps are still up so no sign of AF yet. No hope of me ov'ing tomorrow as previously predicted! Boo.


----------



## skweek35

LalaR said:


> Please could you change my test date to 15th March or even tbd. Unfortunately my preg tests are still positive after the chemical and my temps are still up so no sign of AF yet. No hope of me ov'ing tomorrow as previously predicted! Boo.

Have you seen the doctor about this yet? To me it sounds like the little bean is snuggling up. 
Will change your date. Please keep us posted.


----------



## LalaR

skweek35 said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Please could you change my test date to 15th March or even tbd. Unfortunately my preg tests are still positive after the chemical and my temps are still up so no sign of AF yet. No hope of me ov'ing tomorrow as previously predicted! Boo.
> 
> Have you seen the doctor about this yet? To me it sounds like the little bean is snuggling up.
> Will change your date. Please keep us posted.Click to expand...

Not seen GP yet but had bloods which showed drop in hcg from 54 on Friday to 31 on Monday. Still waiting for the inevitable which sucks!!! Thanks for changing my date. How are things with you?


----------



## skweek35

LalaR - :hugs: :flower:
I am well thanks. Just enjoying my week off! Although I have tons to sort out before next Monday!


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies

Well the HSG was this morning. Blocked left tube, right side is ok. But she then sent me to get a pelvic ultrasound, which shows I have a 0.6cm cyst in my right ovary. She was trying to be reassuring. Said there was no reason for me not to get pregnant. Gave me a script for Clommid again (did 1 cycle in January along with blood work to check hormaones, etc). She told me that if I don't get pregnant in the next 3 months to go back and see her. I'm on CD 7 so can't take the clommid this month, and next month, my fiance is out of town when I will O. Ugh!!!! Why does this have to be so hard???


----------



## skweek35

FXed AltaMom that you dont need the clomid to get your BFP this cycle! :flower:


----------



## joanne40

Skweek, i think, only think, you might have to take me off the march thread..........I think (only think again :wacko:) that I have my :bfp:
I will let you know tomorrow when I will be 11dpo :winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh Joanne!! not just FXed but everything crossed for that BFP!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!


----------



## joanne40

thank you skweek that means a lot :winkwink:


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Joanne! Let's see some pics!! :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi Joanne - POAS yet? 
I cant believe how many have popped in and landed up not needing this thread! 
Must be a lucky thread!!


----------



## joanne40

Hello :flower:
Yep, its still there, mega faint though, as I am not due on till next weds :wacko:
Ive got a pic on my iphone but dont know how to post them on here :wacko:


----------



## skweek35

FAB FAB FAB!!! Congrats Joanne!!! 
I am soooo excited for you!! 
H & H 9 months to you!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

hi, can you please put me down to test 17th march. thanks :flower:


----------



## skweek35

Welcome Sumatwsimit. Hopefully this will be your lucky month!! Esp seeing that you are testing on St Paddy's day!!!


----------



## bbear690

I am so excited, just got my first ever second line on a ov stick 

It's not as dark as the tester line but it's there!

Can't wait to poas tomorrow and see if its darker :)


----------



## skweek35

Hey Becky, Have you got a testing date yet? 
Want me to add you to the front page?


----------



## sumatwsimit

skweek35 said:


> Welcome Sumatwsimit. Hopefully this will be your lucky month!! Esp seeing that you are testing on St Paddy's day!!!

thanks :flower: not only is it paddy's day when testing but it looks very much like i will be ovulating on my first wedding anniversary! we're going to have some fun with this one :winkwink: :happydance: it is definitely a significant month for me.


----------



## sumatwsimit

bbear690 said:


> I am so excited, just got my first ever second line on a ov stick
> 
> It's not as dark as the tester line but it's there!
> 
> Can't wait to poas tomorrow and see if its darker :)

go grab hubby bbear!!!! good luck. :flower:


----------



## skweek35

sumatwsimit said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Sumatwsimit. Hopefully this will be your lucky month!! Esp seeing that you are testing on St Paddy's day!!!
> 
> thanks :flower: not only is it paddy's day when testing but it looks very much like i will be ovulating on my first wedding anniversary! we're going to have some fun with this one :winkwink: :happydance: it is definitely a significant month for me.Click to expand...

Oh my gosh!! that is sooo sweet! more luck and prayers than ever coming your way for this cycle!!! 
When is your wedding anniversary?


----------



## bbear690

skweek35 said:


> Hey Becky, Have you got a testing date yet?
> Want me to add you to the front page?

I've got 7th march, is that about right ?


----------



## skweek35

I think so, Will put you down for testing March 7th then.


----------



## bbear690

Thanks Hun xx :) 

No must resist testing before then lol


----------



## bbear690

Oops just realised I am in 35+ :( sorry ladies not quite there yet at 30 but dh is 36 can that count :) you are a lovely bunch :)


----------



## sumatwsimit

skweek35 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Sumatwsimit. Hopefully this will be your lucky month!! Esp seeing that you are testing on St Paddy's day!!!
> 
> thanks :flower: not only is it paddy's day when testing but it looks very much like i will be ovulating on my first wedding anniversary! we're going to have some fun with this one :winkwink: :happydance: it is definitely a significant month for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh!! that is sooo sweet! more luck and prayers than ever coming your way for this cycle!!!
> When is your wedding anniversary?Click to expand...


5th march :happydance: if AF comes this monday when it's due then it's about bang on that date!


----------



## sumatwsimit

skweek35 - thank you lovely :winkwink:. you've made me smile :hugs::kiss:


----------



## skweek35

Its a pleasure Hun!!! any time 

we could even add birthdays if anyone wants to add that info too!


----------



## lawgrl

Hi there-I'm new to this board and trying to figure out where to jump in. LOL. May I join your thread? My next AF is due on March 14th.


----------



## heavenly

Just put your wellies on and jump in!! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

lawgrl said:


> Hi there-I'm new to this board and trying to figure out where to jump in. LOL. May I join your thread? My next AF is due on March 14th.

Hi Lawgirl and welcome to the March Test thread!! Hoping this is your lucky month!!!


----------



## pupsal

Hi Skweek35 . told you i would message u tonight. x


----------



## skweek35

Hi babe!!! Do you like my signature?


----------



## AltaMom

Welcome to the new ladies. Baby dust all around!

I'm feeling a bit better today about the whole HSG results thing. Me and my Fiance had a good chat, and he made me realize that we have one healthy happy boy, and that if we don't end up with a 2nd that's just how it is. We were both married before with no previous children, so having our son was a blessing I never thought I'd have. Just now that I have 1, I'd love to have a whole bunch! LOL

On another note....shhhhhhhh..secret...we are eloping in May!!!!


----------



## skweek35

OOOOHHHH Altamom - I'm sooo excited for you!!! where are you eloping to?? 
DF and I are getting married next April!! I cant wait for our wedding.


----------



## AltaMom

We are going to Banff, Alberta. Just the 2 of us and our DS who is 2. So excited!

https://www.elopeinbanff.ca/


----------



## joanne40

Hi Skweek can I be a pain? My IC's have faded to nothing, a bfn this morning, 4 days before AF is due :cry:
So I guess I had a chemical? Never had one before :(
So can you add me back for march 18th please. Sorry to be a pain :dohh:
Jo xx


----------



## skweek35

Oh no Joanne!!! :hugs: Of course I will add you again 
So sorry to hear that!! Lets hope this chemical will help to secure a sticky bean next month!!


----------



## skweek35

AltaMom said:


> We are going to Banff, Alberta. Just the 2 of us and our DS who is 2. So excited!
> 
> https://www.elopeinbanff.ca/

Oh my gosh - I dare not show this to DF!! Might give him a few ideas esp seeing those prices!!! 
That place is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## joanne40

Thank you. I get the impression its a good thing for the next month ttc, so lets see :wacko:


----------



## skweek35

FXed this is our lucky thread!! [-o&lt;


----------



## heavenly

AltaMom said:


> We are going to Banff, Alberta. Just the 2 of us and our DS who is 2. So excited!
> 
> https://www.elopeinbanff.ca/

Wowser, that Lake Louise package looks amazing!!


----------



## AltaMom

My DF was actually born in Banff, but hasn't lived there since he was a child. We go maybe once a year, but usually go camping. I stumbled across this website and showed it to DF, as we both knew we wanted to elope. He told me to book it, so I did!! 

Something short and sweet, and no hassle. We show up and everything is done!!! Love it!


----------



## skweek35

You just take your dress and stuff for the day? 
That sounds perfect!! Flowers, decor, etc - all decided for me - sounds like a plan!! 
Its really tempting!! 

How much are flights from UK? :haha:


----------



## AltaMom

Yes, just take what we are all going to wear, and tell them in advance the colours I like for flowers. I've told them to find us a spot outdoors to get married, where the view is fabulous. The planner takes care of everything, we just show up.

I'm not sure on the prices for flights. But if you go through the picture galleries on the web site there are many couples that have come over from the UK to elope! ;)


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> You just take your dress and stuff for the day?
> That sounds perfect!! Flowers, decor, etc - all decided for me - sounds like a plan!!
> Its really tempting!!
> 
> How much are flights from UK? :haha:

Make sure you give me time to renew my passport. :coffee:


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> You just take your dress and stuff for the day?
> That sounds perfect!! Flowers, decor, etc - all decided for me - sounds like a plan!!
> Its really tempting!!
> 
> How much are flights from UK? :haha:
> 
> Make sure you give me time to renew my passport. :coffee:Click to expand...

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## LalaR

Good afternoon ladies. I hope everyone is well. I am feeling completely frustrated. Still no AF but I have now been spotting for 2 full weeks. Pregnancy tests still positive which I don't understand as my hcg level was only 31 on mon falling from 54 on the Friday. I can't use my opks until a new cycle starts so just want this one to be over now. Huh!!


----------



## Leikela

LalaR said:


> Good afternoon ladies. I hope everyone is well. I am feeling completely frustrated. Still no AF but I have now been spotting for 2 full weeks. Pregnancy tests still positive which I don't understand as my hcg level was only 31 on mon falling from 54 on the Friday. I can't use my opks until a new cycle starts so just want this one to be over now. Huh!!

Hugs to you Lala! :hugs:

Is there any possible way the level could dip a bit but then start to rise again? It doesn't sound as if your bean is an angel yet. Are your positive tests still relatively dark?


----------



## Tori4

Oh Lala, so sorry you have to go through this. It stinks and is so frustrating. 
I had similar in September. It took several weeks for my levels to drop to normal . My thoughts are with you, hang in there.


----------



## LalaR

Leikela said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies. I hope everyone is well. I am feeling completely frustrated. Still no AF but I have now been spotting for 2 full weeks. Pregnancy tests still positive which I don't understand as my hcg level was only 31 on mon falling from 54 on the Friday. I can't use my opks until a new cycle starts so just want this one to be over now. Huh!!
> 
> Hugs to you Lala! :hugs:
> 
> Is there any possible way the level could dip a bit but then start to rise again? It doesn't sound as if your bean is an angel yet. Are your positive tests still relatively dark?Click to expand...

Sadly not much hope. Temps have eventually come down to my usual AF levels. I will test again tomorrow and if still positive will have more bloods. The lines are reasonably dark still but not so dark as the control line. Please let this nightmare be over soon. L x


----------



## skweek35

LalaR - :hugs: :flower: :hugs: 

Praying this all ends soon for you. Has the doctor confirmed it will not be?


----------



## Desperado167

Can u please add me for march the 20 th please,:hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Desperado167 said:


> Can u please add me for march the 20 th please,:hugs:

Of course I can. FXed this is your lucky thread and the bean is a sticky one this next cycle!!


----------



## kel21

Hi! Would you mind adding me to March 18th? Thanks!


----------



## harley9671

could you add me for the 14th please..


----------



## skweek35

Welcome to the new ladies. FXed this is your lucky month!!


----------



## AltaMom

welcome all the new March testers! baby Dust all around!


----------



## heavenly

I can feel it in my water....March is going to be THE month for BFPs!!!! :happydance:


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi, could you add me to March 23rd please? I'm on CD2 today, last cycle was only 31 days but 2 cycles before that were 33 days so I'll hold out until 23rd to test if AF doesn't get me!

I'm 36, on my 3rd cycle TTC #2 but I've got a short LP at the mo (still BFing my son at night). I didn't realise about short LP on 1st cycle TTC so it messed up my timings and I had next to no chance, haha!

Good luck ladies, let's see heaps of BFPs for March!! :thumbup:


----------



## michellek1975

Can you add me to March 5th! Thanks!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I wasnt on yesterday - was my birthday - went out for dinner and watched The Muppets. Was a lovely day. 

Welcome to the new ladies. Baby:dust all round and yes this is the month of :bfp:s all round!!! 


*front page updated*


----------



## 44andHoping

Hi ladies :flower:

Well here we go again! Could you please put me down for March 19th? Thanx!!

Fxed for all of us...... may this be the month![-o&lt;


----------



## kel21

Happy belated birthday Skweek!


----------



## LalaR

Happy birthday skweek!!

I think I have possibly eventually just started a new cycle!! Never been so happy to see AF arrive. My hcg has gone up from 31 to 69 in 8 days but we know that it is a non viable pregnancy so hopefully at last I am miscarrying! More bloods tomorrow to determine if I need a scan Friday but hopefully not.


----------



## AltaMom

Hi and welcome to the new ladies testing for March. Lets hope we all have a little luck of the Irish!

Think I O'd this morning, which is a day early. Had horrible pains and my uterus felt like it was in full temper tantrum mode. Never had this before, and lasted about 2 hours. It seems to have subsided now. Could it have anything to do with my HSG last week???


----------



## POASFiend

LalaR--sorry you have to be going through this. I have it is a new cycle so you can get some closure on this. Lotsa love your way!


----------



## skweek35

Welcome to 44andhoping!!! 
FXed this is your lucky month!!! 



LalaR said:


> Happy birthday skweek!!
> 
> I think I have possibly eventually just started a new cycle!! Never been so happy to see AF arrive. My hcg has gone up from 31 to 69 in 8 days but we know that it is a non viable pregnancy so hopefully at last I am miscarrying! More bloods tomorrow to determine if I need a scan Friday but hopefully not.

Thanks LalaR!! 
FXed this is the end of this chapter so you can the next one started. 
FXed for a Friday scan - which will show all is well and you can start immediately. 



AltaMom said:


> Hi and welcome to the new ladies testing for March. Lets hope we all have a little luck of the Irish!
> 
> Think I O'd this morning, which is a day early. Had horrible pains and my uterus felt like it was in full temper tantrum mode. Never had this before, and lasted about 2 hours. It seems to have subsided now. Could it have anything to do with my HSG last week???

I agree - lucky of the irish is so with us!! My SIL is Irish. My nephew is half Irish with the cutest Irish accent ever. 
So FXed that connection brings us all the luck we need to get the BFP's we all long for!! 

I had the same thing - have never felt OV pains before last month - the month following my HSG scan! My FS said its a good sign! 
FXed we get our :bfp: this month!! 

Although saying that - I will be shocked if I do get my bfp this month - have had absolutely no signs!!! not even my usual urber sore bb's!! bbs are only slightly tender but nothing like they used to be!!


----------



## Elski

Hey ladies! Skweek, can you put me down for 25th please :flower:


----------



## Tori4

Hey Lala, please try to keep your scan. Looking back I wish I would have just to know where I was at with it all.
Your hcg levels are going up? What is your dr' s explanation? 
If I knew how to work the happy face critters i would insert hug right here.


----------



## faithmum

Hi ladies, 

AF got me today...Skweek, would you mind adding me for March 20th? Thanks so much!

Baby dust :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Welcome to Elksi and Faithmum - have added you to the front page. 
FXed March has all the luck of the irish and we get our BFP's!!!


----------



## LalaR

Tori4 said:


> Hey Lala, please try to keep your scan. Looking back I wish I would have just to know where I was at with it all.
> Your hcg levels are going up? What is your dr' s explanation?
> If I knew how to work the happy face critters i would insert hug right here.

It is not that simple - they will only scan me if my levels continue to rise and they were down a bit yesterday to 47. More bloods next week. The initial worry was an ectopic with the slow rising hcg but now I am being told it was just a blighted ovum which means the sac continued to form a short while after the embryo died. At these levels of hcg there would be nothing to see on a scan. I am hoping to get a routine scan to check my uterus and ovaries in a couple of months but need to lose some weight before they will do any investigations for infertility.
Thanks for your support.
L x


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> hi ladies,
> sorry i wasnt on yesterday - was my birthday - went out for dinner and watched the muppets. Was a lovely day.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies. Baby:dust all round and yes this is the month of :bfp:s all round!!!
> 
> 
> *front page updated*

Happy Birthday Sister Skweek!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
​


----------



## Mom To 2

AF due 20th, but please add me testing on the 19 th. I'm feeling good about March....:haha::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies!! 

Welcome to Mom of 2!! FXed the Irish luck is hanging around for the month of March and brings us all a strong and sticky :bfp:!! The 19th is my nephew's first birthday!! Has to be a lucky day!! 
So sorry to read about your MC!! Lets hope that angel baby has prepped your body for a super sticky, healthy baby to come!!! 

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!!! I've had a really good week and the celebrations are set to end tomorrow night with family dinner. 
I'm considering testing from tomorrow morning but not sure I will. 

I have been feeling rather 'coldy' today esp this afternoon and this evening. Throat is feeling a bit thick/froggy. feels like I'm about to break into a full blown cold! :grr: 

Anyone got plans for weekend?


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Anyone got plans for weekend?


Stalking you. :coffee:


----------



## Milty

You can put me down for March 23 Thanks!!


----------



## skweek35

Welcome Milty!! 

AAAHHH - just watching Kelly clarkson - stronger!! Got to love the view of table mountain!!! Love that beach - but typical of cape town to be windy!! :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

heavenly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone got plans for weekend?
> 
> 
> Stalking you. :coffee:Click to expand...

:rofl: 
Now that Kelly is done singing I can get back to work - what a sad life I have ! 
:rofl:


----------



## Wackylove

Hello LADIES!!! Please add me ...Testing on march 19th ! And BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!! I feel march is my month Hubby has a Birthday so we plan to relax and have some fun!!!! The outcome I HOPE A BFP!!!!!


----------



## faithmum

Mom To 2 said:


> AF due 20th, but please add me testing on the 19 th. I'm feeling good about March....:haha::happydance:




Wackylove said:


> Hello LADIES!!! Please add me ...Testing on march 19th ! And BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!! I feel march is my month Hubby has a Birthday so we plan to relax and have some fun!!!! The outcome I HOPE A BFP!!!!!

Hey Wackylove and MomTo2 - I am down for testing on the 20th but I'm thinking I will be testing on the 19th too. Going to try my best to not test earlier than that. 

Hey testers ---- Let's bring on some March Magic!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Wackylove said:


> Hello LADIES!!! Please add me ...Testing on march 19th ! And BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!! I feel march is my month Hubby has a Birthday so we plan to relax and have some fun!!!! The outcome I HOPE A BFP!!!!!

Hi Wackylove and welcome to the Magic March - Think I might rename the thread eekk) 

Will defo put you down for 19th! 
FXed and GL!!


----------



## Tori4

Skweek, Magic March has a wonderful ring! Love it.
As for the big weekend plans...have absolutely none . Hoping to finish up some projects I have started. Kiddies are away for the weekend so DH and I are going to enjoy a quiet, clean house. I may even have an afternoon nap,lol!
How about you?


----------



## skweek35

Ohhhh lovely!! nice quiet clean house - sounds like bliss to me!! 

I've had a really quiet relaxing start to the day - well still in my PJ's!!! just enjoying lunch then I need to get moving. Having dinner with my family tonight so need to get showered and somewhat tarted up. 
as for tomorrow - planning!!! work!!


----------



## HPMINI

Okay - let's go for 11th March for me. It will be my husbands birthday that day. Whether that would be what he would be expecting for his birthday I don't know - but I hope to find out. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## skweek35

HPMIMI - :wohoo: what a birthday pressie that would be for him!! 
welcome to Magic March!! FXed this is your magic month for a BFP!!!


----------



## HPMINI

I think AF is actually due on 9th March but if it hasn't appeared by the Sunday - I may just test! Ooo! Exciting. Let's just hope I get the opportunity. I want a November baby! (To be fair - any month baby will do just fine)


----------



## Halle71

Boo hoo - AF arrived today.because of irregular cycles I was due anytime from today to next Saturday.

I'm not too gutted because I knew we hadn't BD'd enough to really have a chance and I can now start using my Clearblue Fertility monitor which should help me with my timings since my periods became irregular. Combined with Agnus Castus, evening primrose and a conception supplement I'm going for it in March 
It also means that my last cycle was 28 days which they were for 10 years so I'm feeling positive. 

Good luck everyone else!

Hx


----------



## AltaMom

Officially in the 2WW. Not sure how optimistic I should be, I'm not sure when I O'd as my DF hid all my OPK's, and PG tests....lol... He said I was getting pee crazy. Had an HSG so not sure, but think I O'd early. Had really bad pains CD12 and CD13, so thinking that was it. Oh we'll just have to wait it out, I guess ugh!!!!!


----------



## captainj1

Could you please put me down for 26th as well as 3rd? I'm having short cycles and AF feels like she's on the way already! Xx


----------



## skweek35

Halle - :hugs: So sorry to hear the :witch: got you!! I see you are the first to join the April test thread. Thanks hun. lets hope you dates settle down back to the 28 day cycle again. 

Altamum - mean OH for hiding your test strips!!! thats just nasty :haha: 
The HSG scan also seems to have changed my cycle. I also OVed earlier than I used to - not that I am complaining. Well if the :witch: has not shown up within the next 2 weeks I would suggest begging him for the HPT's back to POAS!!! 
Either that or raid his cupboards!! :rofl: 

Captainj - oh no to af on her way.  Mind you I am waiting for her to arrive too now. Keep getting BFN's!! 
FXed we get our BFP's soon


----------



## hugs3409

Good Luck March Testers :hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for that luck looks like it have kicked in already. 
Dont have long as chn are coming in as we speak - will be testing again tonight and or tomorrow morning 
Had a VERY faint 2nd line on my HPT this morning.


----------



## kel21

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## hugs3409

wonerful news, post a pic, but if you got a bfp now, then you should be in February lol, not March, tis not March yet :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh!! I still cant believe this!!! just tested using a FRER and defo 2 lines there!!! YAY Will post pics in a bit


----------



## bbear690

Congrats sqweek :) hope i get my BfP soon, maybe we can be bump buddies :)


----------



## skweek35

I hope so too Becky!!! 
There is a part of me that wants to scream this from the mountain tops but then again its almost surreal and dont want to jinx anything!! 
I still cant believe this is really happening!! 

I think I will start to believe this is true when I start to get proper symptoms. Just a couple of twingy pains in my tummy. Does that count?


----------



## skweek35

hugs3409 said:


> wonerful news, post a pic, but if you got a bfp now, then you should be in February lol, not March, tis not March yet :haha:

Thanks hun, Yes I know - I ov really early (thanks to the HSG scan) and was down to test March 6th.


----------



## POASFiend

Sorry Halle.

congrats skweek35.

I will be officially out this month. This was the worst month ttc for me and we were unable to catch my fertile period (sucks). So I'm going to get an April testing thread going so that those unfortunate souls who end up like me have a place to go and look forward to the future. April is the month for us!!!


----------



## skweek35

I have already started one - would you like to take over from me? 
Seeing that this will be my first tri - I dont think I will be up to keeping to going.


----------



## POASFiend

skweek35 said:


> I have already started one - would you like to take over from me?
> Seeing that this will be my first tri - I dont think I will be up to keeping to going.

Yes I will take it over (I had searched but couldn't seem to find it. Send me the link.
here's mine
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...nt-natures-baby-making-time.html#post15793047

I will transfer over the names and put a link for everyone to go to.


----------



## skweek35

fab thanks hun


----------



## POASFiend

skweek35 said:


> fab thanks hun

No problem. Looked up your profile and found link


----------



## skweek35

POASFiend said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> fab thanks hun
> 
> No problem. Looked up your profile and found linkClick to expand...

Thanks again hun 
and GL!!! 
May this time round prove to be the lucky one for you!! 

I think the last 3 thread leaders have all got BFP's - no pressure!!hehe


----------



## hugs3409

When in November is it saying you are due? Me and my daughter are November babies :)


----------



## LLbean

NOPE, the January thread did not give me a BFP...sorry to say lol


----------



## skweek35

I think it is somewhere around 21st November


----------



## hugs3409

cool, I am the 14th and my daughter is the 20th


----------



## Tori4

Wow congrats skweek!!! Woohoo...this thread is going to be lucky!


----------



## Anaana1

Hi,
Congrats on your pregnancy!
Can you put me down for March 4th please? Fingers crossed.


----------



## AltaMom

Oh Skweek! How fabulous! I am so very happy for your BFP!!! Hopefully my HSG will do the same trick for me. Cheers for a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## vermeil

oh oh add me on march 7th. 

I`m turning 40 that week!! Wouldn`t THAT be the perfect 'coming of age' gift :fool::wohoo::fool:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks so much for the well wishes. I dont think this news has quiet sunk in yet. But sure it will soon. Esp when I cant have a drink for the next 9 months!! please someone have a drink for me - :haha: 

Welcome to the Anaana1 and Vermeil!! May this truly be the lucky thread!! 
Vermeil - that would make a lovely birthday pressie. 
I consider mine a late birthday gift - my birthday was last week Tuesday! 
FXed and GL ladies


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ill take the 28th please!


----------



## luckylecky

Hello :flower:

Can I be mooved from the 4th to the 28th please. AF has arrived a bit earlier than expected! :coffee:


----------



## Casper72

Want to test on Mar 5 but since I took an HCG shot on the 23rd, should wait until the 8th. So plz put me down for the 8th....if I can hold out that long. Had first IUI on the 24th and SO hopeful it worked!


----------



## skweek35

Welcome to the lucky Magic March thread ladies!!! 
May the luck of the Irish decend on all of you and bring you your much wanted :bfp:


----------



## joanne40

wow, just nipped in and seen this.............YAY skweek!!! I will now go back through the thread and see whats happened lol :wacko:
Congrats to you!! Hoping this is my month after my chemical, I think you have me for testing around te 18 th xx
Jo xx


----------



## AltaMom

Morning ladies. I am somewhere between 5-7 days post O. Not sure what day I did O as my DF took all my pee sticks away, and I had an HSG, which I think made me O early ( think this as I had horrible pain CD 12 and 13). The last couple days I've been really nauseous on and off, making me think I ate something bad, or could be coming down with something. But also last night, I was so emotional!!! I cried during American Idol because they brought this guy back who had been cut... and I don't even like the contestant!!! ugh!!!! 9 days until testing, oh the joy of the 2ww (insert dripping sarcasm here) lol


----------



## skweek35

Thanks joanne!!! 
FXed this is also your lucky month!!! Lets hope the chemical prepared the way for a super sticky BFP this month!! 

AltaMom - Those symptoms sound really good!!! FXed its the beginning of something really good


----------



## LLbean

ok I bite...can you add me to the 28th please? Thanks


----------



## Abby75

Hey skweek, can you put me down for 30th please? 2 AF in one month sucks, but let's hope the luck jumps to me. Time to :coffee: for the next week!

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Milty

Ok since I was so late last month I need to be moved to the 27th. Thanks!!


----------



## Elski

Right, come on girls, bring on the March :bfp: 's!!


----------



## NewlyWedMelly

Hello ladies. I'm due around the 18th. Could u please put me down for testing? It's Mother's day in the uk so a big fat :bfp: would make a lovely present. I'm 37, already have alovely 20 month old but am on 2nd cycle of TTC no 2. Baby dust to everyone for March!:dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

skweek35 - congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance: just noticed on the feb testing thread. h&h 9 mths! :)


----------



## skweek35

Good evening ladies!! 

Welcome to the new ladies!! 

Milty - :grr: to AF being late!! FXed and :dust: for the Magic March cycle! 

NewlyWedMelly - Yup I agree - Mothers Day BFP could not be better!! I was hoping to have had my 6 week scan by then and give the grandmothers the best ever pressie. But unfortunately DF will be away the week before so will only get scan the week after. They will have to get a late mothers day pressie! 

Have updated the front page.


----------



## Madrid98

So I can see skweek that you were lucky too with setting up the thread and getting your bfp, :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Madrid98 said:


> So I can see skweek that you were lucky too with setting up the thread and getting your bfp, :haha:

I sure was - although I still have moments when I think this is all a dream and I'm about to wake up and AF will have arrived!! 
I'm just 4 weeks behind you!! 
:wohoo:


----------



## Madrid98

It's understandable to feel that way! I'm still terrified after 2 scans and one to come on Monday. The week you are in was the longest so far though. After that one it's been easier to cope with. I can't wait to be in the 2nd tri!


----------



## drsquid

just had my hsg today. us is scheduled for weds then iui #3 is.. well not sure yet. maybe saturday but better monday.. then im off to belize.. so there is no testing date for me. if i get back without af, then ill test so sometime after the 25th


----------



## skweek35

drsquid said:


> just had my hsg today. us is scheduled for weds then iui #3 is.. well not sure yet. maybe saturday but better monday.. then im off to belize.. so there is no testing date for me. if i get back without af, then ill test so sometime after the 25th

Oh my - not often I hear of people going to Belize. 
My best friend and her husband lived in Belize for just over a year, that must be about 3 years back now. 
Before they went I had never heard of that place. 
Please enjoy the fish and fresh tropical fruit for me!!! 
Have fun 

Will add you for 25th for now.


----------



## captainj1

Congrats skweek! Fantastic news. 

Put my 3rd march down as AF, she arrived today...grrr...

Fingers crossed for my 2nd date! Will O on 12th probably and more chance this month as LO is now over the chicken pox so is sleeping better so DH and i might just find some energy to bd more than once!


----------



## skweek35

captainj1 said:


> Congrats skweek! Fantastic news.
> 
> Put my 3rd march down as AF, she arrived today...grrr...
> 
> Fingers crossed for my 2nd date! Will O on 12th probably and more chance this month as LO is now over the chicken pox so is sleeping better so DH and i might just find some energy to bd more than once!


:hugs: Oh no not af!! oh well onwards and upwards. 
May Magic March be your lucky month !!
Oh no not CP up there too!!! 
I have 2 chn in my class out with 'chicken spots'!!! :haha:


----------



## drsquid

skweek- i discovered i had two weeks off this month so.. went through the whole catalog of the company i like traveling with to find a south or central american trip (i love se asia but i prefer to go for a month). found a trip to belize and then into tikal in guatemala. so.. half beach half touring. there are worse ways to spend the tww


----------



## Beauts

Hi everyone!!!!!!! I am 8dpo today and plan to test on Sunday, March 4th at 11dpo. Could you add me???

Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## heavenly

I'm out.

Good luck to everyone still to test. xx


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello!! Could you please add me to the list? I think I'll be testing March 13th. Thanks!!


----------



## Coastdreams

I haven't ov'd yet this month (last month ov'd on this day) so not sure when to test but AF arrived on 19th Feb. Had a shorter cycle last month so not sure when to expect AF this month. I'm so confused, not good at all this!!

Would like to join the thread though, really hoping for a BFP This month!! I dreamt I had a baby boy last night and have never had a 'baby' dreram before. Maybe its a sign!!! (or maybe i'm going mad!!)

Good luck everyone!

C
x


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. It's finally March! Let the Luck of the irish get us all :) I have 6 days left until testing. Lets just see how well I wait patiently through that...haha.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## POASFiend

captainj1 said:


> Congrats skweek! Fantastic news.
> 
> Put my 3rd march down as AF, she arrived today...grrr...
> 
> Fingers crossed for my 2nd date! Will O on 12th probably and more chance this month as LO is now over the chicken pox so is sleeping better so DH and i might just find some energy to bd more than once!

:hugs:Sorry. 

You can keep me company on the April thread. I know March isn't my month because no bd'ing happened the week I o'd. So I really don't have a tww this month. It actually feels quit lonely because I know it's a right off and have no excitement (POAS) to look forward to right now. So can't wait to have some gals in my boat, trying for April. 


It's really too bad because I don't usually notice a lot of EWCM and this month it was abundant and very obvious that I was fertile :growlmad:


----------



## faithmum

POASFiend said:


> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats skweek! Fantastic news.
> 
> Put my 3rd march down as AF, she arrived today...grrr...
> 
> Fingers crossed for my 2nd date! Will O on 12th probably and more chance this month as LO is now over the chicken pox so is sleeping better so DH and i might just find some energy to bd more than once!
> 
> :hugs:Sorry.
> 
> You can keep me company on the April thread. I know March isn't my month because no bd'ing happened the week I o'd. So I really don't have a tww this month. It actually feels quit lonely because I know it's a right off and have no excitement (POAS) to look forward to right now. So can't wait to have some gals in my boat, trying for April.
> 
> 
> It's really too bad because I don't usually notice a lot of EWCM and this month it was abundant and very obvious that I was fertile :growlmad:Click to expand...

I'm sorry Poasfriend. Well on a very positive note, the abundant ewcm is a great fertility sign so your next month trying will hopefully bring you a BFP!

Captain and Heavenly - sorry AF arrived :growlmad::growlmad:. Welcome to Magic March though where lots of baby making is in the works. 

Sending dust to all!:dust:


----------



## Want a 4th

Hi! I am 39 years old and TTC :) I will be due to test on March 10th...can you add me to your list? Thanks so much!!


----------



## skweek35

drsquid said:


> skweek- i discovered i had two weeks off this month so.. went through the whole catalog of the company i like traveling with to find a south or central american trip (i love se asia but i prefer to go for a month). found a trip to belize and then into tikal in guatemala. so.. half beach half touring. there are worse ways to spend the tww

Yes I am sure there are worse ways to spend the TWW!!! :haha: Lets think ... on a beach in the Bahamas!!! :haha:



Beauts said:


> Hi everyone!!!!!!! I am 8dpo today and plan to test on Sunday, March 4th at 11dpo. Could you add me???
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!

GL and FXed for testing on Sunday!! May the luck of the irish be on your side!!! 



heavenly said:


> I'm out.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still to test. xx

Oh no!! Boohoo to the ugly :witch: showing her face!!! :hugs: 



wana b a mom said:


> Hello!! Could you please add me to the list? I think I'll be testing March 13th. Thanks!!

Have added you! GL and FXed that this will be your magic month to get your BFP!! 



Coastdreams said:


> I haven't ov'd yet this month (last month ov'd on this day) so not sure when to test but AF arrived on 19th Feb. Had a shorter cycle last month so not sure when to expect AF this month. I'm so confused, not good at all this!!
> 
> Would like to join the thread though, really hoping for a BFP This month!! I dreamt I had a baby boy last night and have never had a 'baby' dreram before. Maybe its a sign!!! (or maybe i'm going mad!!)
> x

FXed you OV in the next couple of days!! 
How long have you been TTCing and tracking your cycles? 
GL to all the other weeked testers!! 
FXed we start seeing the BFP's roll in!!


----------



## skweek35

Want a 4th said:


> Hi! I am 39 years old and TTC :) I will be due to test on March 10th...can you add me to your list? Thanks so much!!

Welcome to Magic March!! 
FXed this is your magic month!!


----------



## faithmum

Want a 4th said:


> Hi! I am 39 years old and TTC :) I will be due to test on March 10th...can you add me to your list? Thanks so much!!


Welcome Want a 4th! Your testing day is right around the corner. Are you surviving the 2ww alright? I'm keeping Fx'd for your BFP!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,I hope everyone is well and having a great weekend. 

I am very confused this cycle - it is the first since my MC. I calculated CD1 as being the first day of a 2 day bleed at the end of my MC so I thought that would mean I would ov this weekend. (I'm usually around CD12) I started OPKs on Wed - the first day my HPT was negative and the colour has been building gradually since then. I have had EWCM since Mon and we started BDing Tues. FF has just gone and given me dotted crosshairs for ov on Wed. I don't even think I have ov'd yet. If I have then my temps are pretty low still and I have a low chance as we only BD once.

Any opinions from you ladies?


----------



## skweek35

I'm really sorry I can't be of much help here LalaR. 
I can only suggest that you keep up with the OPK's. Hopefully you get a ='ve opk soon. 
Sorry I can be of more help 
FXed you OV soon!


----------



## LalaR

Thanks skweek, I plan to keep BDing every 2nd day anyway. Hopefully I will have ov'd in the next few days as we set off Wed night for a holiday and might miss a couple of days :sex: while we travel.


----------



## skweek35

FXed you catch that eggy. 
Enjoy your holiday but please dont forget to think of all of thos who are working :rofl: 
no really - make the most of your holiday!!! in more ways than one heehee


----------



## Tori4

I am out. :(. 
Please put me down for the 29 th . Not sure how much bd ing there will be as DH just had shoulder surgery 2 days ago. I figure he should be alright by the the week of the 11 th. Not expecting acrobatics,lol, just to get the job done. 
Good luck ladies , we have already had a great start with Skweek's BFP !!


----------



## skweek35

Tori4 said:


> I am out. :(.
> Please put me down for the 29 th . Not sure how much bd ing there will be as DH just had shoulder surgery 2 days ago. I figure he should be alright by the the week of the 11 th. Not expecting acrobatics,lol, just to get the job done.
> Good luck ladies , we have already had a great start with Skweek's BFP !!

SO sorry to see that the :witch: got you! 
:hugs: Will put you down for the 29th. FXed you catch that eggy


----------



## TLC

Please put me down for march 14th - the day DH leaves for Afghanistan :( talk about sucky timing but after last months CP there will me no early testing


----------



## LalaR

I will try and remember you skweek when I am dragging DH round the shops on 5th Avenue!!:rofl:
I now have no idea if I have ov'd or not. Never been this confused before. Last night's OPK was pretty dark but not quite positive. Unfortunately I drank loads of juice last night and today my wee has been really pale and I have been weeing loads. My OPKs have gone back to a very very pale line. Today's temp was up again so I think I have maybe ov'd but I have no idea when!!! We still :sex: this morning just to be sure. Lol! Might be able to convince DH to :sex: again tomorrow too if my temp is not way up as we both have the day off. 
I must say - we have been using preseed every time this month and it is brilliant!!! We only used it once when we got our BPF in Feb so I have high hopes.


----------



## skweek35

Oh yes please do think of us when shopping on 5th Avenue!! I would love to go shopping there one day!! 

I had preseed and softcups at the ready for the last cycle. Only used the softcups in the end as DF didnt give me enough time to get the preseed in! :rofl: randy bugger!
So looks like the softcups did the trick this time. I still have that softcup -eeww I know - I washed it too! promised :blush: :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, I hope you are all doing well. 

Those in the TWW - hope you are relaxing as much as possible and not stressing too much. 

Just popping in to check what is happening with all our weekend testers? 
Anyone heard from 
HCothern, Lafaith, Anaana1 or Beauts? 
FXed they are all out celebrating their BFP's. 

Hope you are enjoying what is left of the weekend 
:dust: to all


----------



## AltaMom

well, not sure I'm relaxing in my 2ww, but I'm here! Trying to get the finishing touches sorted for our elopement. My DF is fabulous, I must say. Under 10 weeks to go, and I've managed to keep it a secret from everyone, well accept you all :)

I'm trying not to SS this month. So other than some sore BB's, I've got nothing. And the sore BB's has been happening the last couple of months before AF anyways, so I'm not that optimistic, but we shall see what happens later this week!


----------



## Bonnie1990

AltaMom said:


> well, not sure I'm relaxing in my 2ww, but I'm here! Trying to get the finishing touches sorted for our elopement. My DF is fabulous, I must say. Under 10 weeks to go, and I've managed to keep it a secret from everyone, well accept you all :)
> 
> I'm trying not to SS this month. So other than some sore BB's, I've got nothing. And the sore BB's has been happening the last couple of months before AF anyways, so I'm not that optimistic, but we shall see what happens later this week!

ooh eloping! how exciting!


----------



## faithmum

skweek35 said:


> Oh yes please do think of us when shopping on 5th Avenue!! I would love to go shopping there one day!!
> 
> I had preseed and softcups at the ready for the last cycle. Only used the softcups in the end as DF didnt give me enough time to get the preseed in! :rofl: randy bugger!
> So looks like the softcups did the trick this time. I still have that softcup -eeww I know - I washed it too! promised :blush: :haha:




AltaMom said:


> well, not sure I'm relaxing in my 2ww, but I'm here! Trying to get the finishing touches sorted for our elopement. My DF is fabulous, I must say. Under 10 weeks to go, and I've managed to keep it a secret from everyone, well accept you all :)
> 
> I'm trying not to SS this month. So other than some sore BB's, I've got nothing. And the sore BB's has been happening the last couple of months before AF anyways, so I'm not that optimistic, but we shall see what happens later this week!

Skweek - I am :rofl::rofl: about you promising that you washed out your soft cup!! I was just imagining it framed up with the family photos! You'll have to give it a face!

Altamom - Eloping....what a fabulous idea!!


----------



## drsquid

ive saved the vials from the sperm (using a donor).


----------



## stargazer01

:wave: Can I join you ladies? I will be testing March 26!


----------



## AltaMom

faithmum said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes please do think of us when shopping on 5th Avenue!! I would love to go shopping there one day!!
> 
> I had preseed and softcups at the ready for the last cycle. Only used the softcups in the end as DF didnt give me enough time to get the preseed in! :rofl: randy bugger!
> So looks like the softcups did the trick this time. I still have that softcup -eeww I know - I washed it too! promised :blush: :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltaMom said:
> 
> 
> well, not sure I'm relaxing in my 2ww, but I'm here! Trying to get the finishing touches sorted for our elopement. My DF is fabulous, I must say. Under 10 weeks to go, and I've managed to keep it a secret from everyone, well accept you all :)
> 
> I'm trying not to SS this month. So other than some sore BB's, I've got nothing. And the sore BB's has been happening the last couple of months before AF anyways, so I'm not that optimistic, but we shall see what happens later this week!Click to expand...
> 
> Skweek - I am :rofl::rofl: about you promising that you washed out your soft cup!! I was just imagining it framed up with the family photos! You'll have to give it a face!
> 
> Altamom - Eloping....what a fabulous idea!!Click to expand...

We are quite excited about it. Just us, and our DS who is 2. No muss, no fuss, and all in a package deal. We just show up with what we want to wear. Love it!


----------



## LLbean

AltaMom...Eloping sounds FAB!!! Congrats in advance!


----------



## skweek35

Hi all and a hearty welcome to Magic March testers Star!!! 
Of course you can join us!! I will add you tomorrow as I am on my way to bed now! 

hope you have all had a really good start to the week


----------



## faithmum

drsquid said:


> ive saved the vials from the sperm (using a donor).

That's great! You can make them into teeny weeny vases :winkwink:

Welcome Stargazer!

Fx'd for all and wishing lots of baby dust :dust::dust:


----------



## HCothren

Hi...I missed my positive on the 3rd but got a :bfp: today!!!


----------



## kel21

HCothren said:


> Hi...I missed my positive on the 3rd but got a :bfp: today!!!

Woohoo!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

HCothren said:


> Hi...I missed my positive on the 3rd but got a :bfp: today!!!

:wohoo: that makes a 2nd :bfp: now!! 
Congrats HCothern!!!! H & H to you hun!! 

Keep them rolling girls!!!


----------



## Dylis

Af arrived 5 days early this morning, so on to April for me.....but Congrats hcothern !!!! hoping it's the start of many more.


----------



## stargazer01

HCothren said:


> Hi...I missed my positive on the 3rd but got a :bfp: today!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## drsquid

faithmum- i made a joke about showing future kids the vials and saying.. this is your dad.. my friend said "kids, leave your father alone, he is in a vial (vile) mood today" =)


----------



## Abby75

HCothren said:


> Hi...I missed my positive on the 3rd but got a :bfp: today!!!

:happydance: Congratulations HC, happy & healthy 9 months to you :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Hc congrats!


----------



## Leikela

HCothren, wow, many congrats to you!!! H&H 9 months to you!! :)


----------



## skweek35

drsquid said:


> faithmum- i made a joke about showing future kids the vials and saying.. this is your dad.. my friend said "kids, leave your father alone, he is in a vial (vile) mood today" =)

:rofl: That really cracked me up!!


----------



## Beauts

Hey Girls. Sorry I didn't report back. This month brought another BFN and it was really hard on me for some reason....worse than usual. I guess after 3 miscarriages and now cycle 5 of BFN, I worry if I may have to face the reality of not having my own children. At 38, this is very likely now...and I need to face it. I also need to take this month off from TTC all together. This is running my life and I need my life back. So I will be back in a month. Hoping to enjoy 30 days without sticks, monitors, thermometers and craziness.


----------



## skweek35

drsquid said:


> faithmum- i made a joke about showing future kids the vials and saying.. this is your dad.. my friend said "kids, leave your father alone, he is in a vial (vile) mood today" =)




Beauts said:


> Hey Girls. Sorry I didn't report back. This month brought another BFN and it was really hard on me for some reason....worse than usual. I guess after 3 miscarriages and now cycle 5 of BFN, I worry if I may have to face the reality of not having my own children. At 38, this is very likely now...and I need to face it. I also need to take this month off from TTC all together. This is running my life and I need my life back. So I will be back in a month. Hoping to enjoy 30 days without sticks, monitors, thermometers and craziness.

Oh no Beauts - BIG :hugs: and :kiss: 
So sorry to see that the ugly :witch: got you!!! 
I know how you feel - I regularly spent weekends locked away crying my eyes out!! 
Make sure you take care of yourself - have lots of me time - try book a massage in too :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Beauts said:


> Hey Girls. Sorry I didn't report back. This month brought another BFN and it was really hard on me for some reason....worse than usual. I guess after 3 miscarriages and now cycle 5 of BFN, I worry if I may have to face the reality of not having my own children. At 38, this is very likely now...and I need to face it. I also need to take this month off from TTC all together. This is running my life and I need my life back. So I will be back in a month. Hoping to enjoy 30 days without sticks, monitors, thermometers and craziness.

Hugs beauts. Enjoy a well deserved break and relax.


----------



## LalaR

Beauts said:


> Hey Girls. Sorry I didn't report back. This month brought another BFN and it was really hard on me for some reason....worse than usual. I guess after 3 miscarriages and now cycle 5 of BFN, I worry if I may have to face the reality of not having my own children. At 38, this is very likely now...and I need to face it. I also need to take this month off from TTC all together. This is running my life and I need my life back. So I will be back in a month. Hoping to enjoy 30 days without sticks, monitors, thermometers and craziness.

Sorry beauts, I hope you feel better after some TLC during your time out. maybe a bit of relaxation is all you need. L x :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Coastdreams

:hugs: to you Beauts, all of this is very hard and i'm sure not what any of us ever expected.

When I think about the possibility of not having kids I tr to console myself with all the things I can do instead - you can still have a wonderful and fulfilling life. If it doesn't happen for me and my Hubby we plan to spend our lives travelling the world and living in other countries.

Have a nice month off and remember that all is not lost, you still have lots of time on your side..

Take care 

C
xx


----------



## faithmum

Big hugs to you Beauts. :hugs::hugs: Do not give up hope hun. 

Dylis - sorry about your BFN and hugs to you too. :hugs:

drsquid - you really cracked me up with the that vile comment!!


----------



## Beauts

Coastdreams said:


> :hugs: to you Beauts, all of this is very hard and i'm sure not what any of us ever expected.
> 
> When I think about the possibility of not having kids I tr to console myself with all the things I can do instead - you can still have a wonderful and fulfilling life. If it doesn't happen for me and my Hubby we plan to spend our lives travelling the world and living in other countries.
> 
> Have a nice month off and remember that all is not lost, you still have lots of time on your side..
> 
> Take care
> 
> C
> xx


I guess I just don't feel that way.....the medical community seems to suggest otherwise...I feel like 40 is the big "line in the sand" for me...at least, that's the time I seem to be racing against..


----------



## POASFiend

Beauts I feel the same thing. Racing towards that finish line each month is heartbreaking. Who knows what may happen???? So many people have ended up getting their BFP when they were taking a break. Wouldn't that be a blessing if it happened? 

Mentally it's good to just try and put that aside for a bit because it IS ALL CONSUMING. I know it has been for me. I had this month off unofficially. When it came time to BD, nothing seemed to be going our way, so I knew I was out this month and it was a blessing in disguise because I have had a break from being POAS crazy. At first I felt lost because I wasn't doing my normal tww craziness but now I remember what life was like before ttc.

Big hugs from Manitoba!!!


----------



## drsquid

unfortunatly i cant get a bfp while taking a break cause im single and using donor sperm.. so i get none of the fun side.. at least this month i cant go test crazy cause im going to be in belize.. if i dont get my period there then.. ill test when i get back. 

did femara again this month.. us today showed lining is 8.3mm (or so) got two 2.something eggs on the right, two small and unlikely to mature ones on the left.. so overall not as good however last time there was one giant one and 4 small, this time both are likely to go. trigger tonight for friday.. i think im totally doing us tomorrow at work cause if i see fluid around the cyst or it collapses, im so going over there to do the iui tomorrow.. 

meh back to stressing about ovulating before the trigger etc (cant get opks to work for me)


----------



## Elski

:hugs: Beauts, try not to focus on what the medical community press upon us. I work in the field, as it were, and see pregnant women 35+ on a daily basis. Lots of women 40+ too. There's still hope! Have a good break and hopefully see you back here soon :flower:


----------



## faithmum

drsquid said:


> unfortunatly i cant get a bfp while taking a break cause im single and using donor sperm.. so i get none of the fun side.. at least this month i cant go test crazy cause im going to be in belize.. if i dont get my period there then.. ill test when i get back.
> 
> did femara again this month.. us today showed lining is 8.3mm (or so) got two 2.something eggs on the right, two small and unlikely to mature ones on the left.. so overall not as good however last time there was one giant one and 4 small, this time both are likely to go. trigger tonight for friday.. i think im totally doing us tomorrow at work cause if i see fluid around the cyst or it collapses, im so going over there to do the iui tomorrow..
> 
> meh back to stressing about ovulating before the trigger etc (cant get opks to work for me)

Beauts - maybe this is for you. I just saw I woman I deal with a lot at work. She is 43 soon to be 44. Wasn't ttc but became pregnant but m/c. Today she is happy to report she is pregnant again and already 4 months into it. You have lots of time! 

drsquid - keep us posted with your us. I really hope this is the month for you!


----------



## Coastdreams

Elski is right, my doctor said that there are so many women over 35 and into their 40's having their first babies; our fertility drops but it doesn't mean we can't have them.

I would be lying if I said I don't wish we hadn't tried earlier but worrying about it is only adding to the stress. I know its easier said than done, just try to keep yourself busy with other things and fill your life with fun things - it will happen!

I was talking to my fertility nurse the other day and I said I had joined the forums for some support and I asked her about charting etc etc. She said it's not a good idea to get too involved in all of that as it completely consumes you. She reckoned the stats show that there is no real benefit to doing that compared to making sure you are relaxed and Bd'ing every other day. She said doing all that and being involved in forums can actually have a negative effect as all you are doing is thinking and talking about it all the time.

I do get what she means and thats why i've decided to just do ov tests and bd every other day. I looked at someones chart the other day and it made me stressed just looking at it! I do like posting on here though and it is comforting to talk to other people in the same situation...

C
x


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. Tested today, BFN. A day early, but I guess we'll have to see if AF shows tomorrow. Woke up with a nasty cold, all stuffy and sore throat. My BB's are sore, but that could just be AF who knows. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Coastdreams

:hugs: Boo!!!

:dust: for next month!

C
x


----------



## michellek1975

I tested March 5th and got a BFN! :cry: The witch got me today too so I am out for a while. Good luck to all the rest of you ladies!


----------



## drsquid

im all paranoid today.. tmi and all but.. im horny which im usually not (if you dont have sex very often the drive revs way down). im worried that im ovulating too early (did the trigger last night but i dont know if i had a positive surge at any point since ive never been able to catch them on opks.. i knwo it was neg last night but.. ive been lazy about doing them).. going to get a coworker to do an us later to make sure the cysts are still there


----------



## faithmum

Coastdreams said:


> Elski is right, my doctor said that there are so many women over 35 and into their 40's having their first babies; our fertility drops but it doesn't mean we can't have them.
> 
> I would be lying if I said I don't wish we hadn't tried earlier but worrying about it is only adding to the stress. I know its easier said than done, just try to keep yourself busy with other things and fill your life with fun things - it will happen!
> 
> I was talking to my fertility nurse the other day and I said I had joined the forums for some support and I asked her about charting etc etc. She said it's not a good idea to get too involved in all of that as it completely consumes you. She reckoned the stats show that there is no real benefit to doing that compared to making sure you are relaxed and Bd'ing every other day. She said doing all that and being involved in forums can actually have a negative effect as all you are doing is thinking and talking about it all the time.
> 
> I do get what she means and thats why i've decided to just do ov tests and bd every other day. I looked at someones chart the other day and it made me stressed just looking at it! I do like posting on here though and it is comforting to talk to other people in the same situation...
> 
> C
> x




AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. Tested today, BFN. A day early, but I guess we'll have to see if AF shows tomorrow. Woke up with a nasty cold, all stuffy and sore throat. My BB's are sore, but that could just be AF who knows. How is everyone doing?




michellek1975 said:


> I tested March 5th and got a BFN! :cry: The witch got me today too so I am out for a while. Good luck to all the rest of you ladies!




drsquid said:


> im all paranoid today.. tmi and all but.. im horny which im usually not (if you dont have sex very often the drive revs way down). im worried that im ovulating too early (did the trigger last night but i dont know if i had a positive surge at any point since ive never been able to catch them on opks.. i knwo it was neg last night but.. ive been lazy about doing them).. going to get a coworker to do an us later to make sure the cysts are still there

Coastdreams ~ I know what your fertility nurse means by charting and the like consuming you. I have been so upset because my chart won't give me solid crosshairs but just the dotted line crosshairs. It says I have conflicting information about my O date. Consequently I've been dreaming about taking my temp and reading temps all night long. My dreams have been exhausting and I usually have really good dreams. 

Altamom ~ Hang in there girl. You're not out until the witch officially shows. Fx'd she doesn't!

Michelle ~ Hugs to you darling. I'm so sorry the :witch: showed. 

drsquid ~ keep us posted with your us. Fx'd for you! Last night _was _a full moon. You never know, that has crazy effects on us.


----------



## Casper72

vermeil said:


> oh oh add me on march 7th.
> 
> I`m turning 40 that week!! Wouldn`t THAT be the perfect 'coming of age' gift :fool::wohoo::fool:

Are you turning 40 in November? I am on 11/7 and was so hoping to welcome a little bundle of joy as a birthday present, but I tested and got a BFN so now I'm hoping for a Christmas baby....not ideal but I will take it. I just want to be knocked up already! :winkwink:


----------



## Casper72

skweek35 said:


> Welcome to the March testing thread!!
> Lets hope we get many more

Congratulations on your BFP last month! Unfortunately I do not have any good news to report. I tested on 3/7 and got a BFN for March. The witch hasn't arrived yet, she is due to fly in by Saturday and I can feel her coming.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper72 said:


> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> oh oh add me on march 7th.
> 
> I`m turning 40 that week!! Wouldn`t THAT be the perfect 'coming of age' gift :fool::wohoo::fool:
> 
> Are you turning 40 in November? I am on 11/7 and was so hoping to welcome a little bundle of joy as a birthday present, but I tested and got a BFN so now I'm hoping for a Christmas baby....not ideal but I will take it. I just want to be knocked up already! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm right there with you. I'll be 40 on 10/24. Tried to make it all happen before 40 but now I'm hoping for 2013!


----------



## AltaMom

ok, so this morning, no AF so I POAS... BFN. Then later today I got what I thought was AF, but I had only a small amount of red/dark pink bleeding (TMI, sorry). And for the last few hours, nothing. Not sure what to think, AF is so regular and predictable for me, this is really not normal :(


----------



## LLbean

AltaMom said:


> ok, so this morning, no AF so I POAS... BFN. Then later today I got what I thought was AF, but I had only a small amount of red/dark pink bleeding (TMI, sorry). And for the last few hours, nothing. Not sure what to think, AF is so regular and predictable for me, this is really not normal :(

test again in the morning if nothing concrete happens


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
I'm so sorry I've not been around more this last week - been really tired all week - think its more because I'm waking up at 5am every morning! 

I have updated the front page - if I've made a mistake or not updated your info please let me know - baby brain has well and truly set in too! 

Hope you are all well!!


----------



## harley9671

Im out ladies:cry: :witch: hasnt shown her ugly mut yet but i ovulated early this cycle by 4 days so im 13dpo and :bfn:.GL to you all im off to find an April thread.xx


----------



## HPMINI

I'm out - again. AF flew in with a vengeance and I was in such pain! Kind of made me wish I was still on the pill - but that wouldn't work well either!
Fingers crossed for next month. I think I need to make my husband more aware of the conception calendar!


----------



## drsquid

ick 5 am.. sorry *hugs*


----------



## skweek35

So sorry to the the ugly witch got you ladies. :hugs: 
GL for April 

I think there is a link back on page 16 or 18 or somewhere around there 
I think I will find the link and put it on the bottom of the front page for those who need it.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Have just updated the front page and added a link to the Spring chick's test thread. 
GL and FXed to all those unfortunately moving on to the April test thread.


----------



## SunflowerMama

:confused:


----------



## skweek35

Whats up SunflowerMama?


----------



## AltaMom

ok, officially out. Wont be testing in April as DF will be away when I Ov, so hopefully will NOT see any of you in the May thread xoxo


----------



## lawgrl

Well I think I'm out this month. I started spotting yesterday (four days early) which usually means AF is on its way. Super bummed as I really thought this was the month because I started getting AF cramps a week early and I felt so nauseous on 8dpo that I couldnt keep anything down...not even water. I guess it was just a 24 hour bug. Boo! Onto next month! :-(


----------



## faithmum

Hpmini and Harley - so sorry the winch witch got you!! Hugs to you both.
:hugs:


Skweek - thanks for the keeping the thread going and so sorry you're waking up at 5 in the morning .This time change isn't going to help is it? You're feeling OK though?


----------



## faithmum

lawgrl said:


> Well I think I'm out this month. I started spotting yesterday (four days early) which usually means AF is on its way. Super bummed as I really thought this was the month because I started getting AF cramps a week early and I felt so nauseous on 8dpo that I couldnt keep anything down...not even water. I guess it was just a 24 hour bug. Boo! Onto next month! :-(

Lawgrl - can you really count yourself out yet? Are you sure she's here? 

Altamom - you too? Are you sure the witch is in? 

I am still keeping fx'd for you girls. Skweek thought she was out last month and look at her - she's got baby brain and all!

What's up Sunflower??


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, 

AltaMom - :hugs: for AF showing up! Maybe a month out is just what your body needs. No OPK's, thermometres and test strips. Time to relax, sit back and look after yourself! I would highly recommend a good back massage! 

Lawgirl - are you sure its not IB? 
Give it a few days and let us know. 

Faithmum - Its a pleasure! I feel I owe it to all those who did it for me!! 

AFM - I dont know how I'm going to get through this next week with no afternoon naps!! I slept for over 2 hours this afternoon and still feel knackered!!


----------



## lawgrl

Hmm....well I guess it doesnt hurt to hold out hope that it is IB. I called the advice nurse yesterday after suffering with a headache for three days to see if it was safe to take pain meds. I was literally in tears. She told me that if I was pregnant a FRER would be positive four days before my period is due. So I took a test and it was a bfn. But thanks to you gals I still have my fingers crossed!


----------



## lawgrl

Soooo....I was at work this afternoon talking to a client and all the sudden I felt strange, like my blood sugar was plummeting. As I got up and walked towards the elevator I felt faint. Very strange. Then as I was driving home I started to feel super nauseous. I live in the valley and commute about two hours to the city to work, so it was going to be a long ride home. For some reason I felt this huge urge to POAS. So I stopped at the closest Walmart, bought a FRER and went directly to the bathroom (LOL!). Were my eyes deceiving me....because I thought I saw a faint line. I then I accosted some poor random person in the bathroom asking her if she too saw a line. She saw it too. But it was REALLY REALLY faint. I thanked the nice lady for humoring the crazy lady and bolted out of the store and headed home. When I got home I made my 15 year old daughter and two of my friends analyze the FRER. Everyone saw the line...YES!!! I then POAS two more times. Darker lines!!! 

There are two points to my story: 1. I am such a dork and 2. I got three BFP's!!! So fricking happy.


----------



## LLbean

Omg congrats lawgrl!!!!!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats lawgrl on your BFP!! H&H 9 months to you!! :)


----------



## Milty

Congrats!


----------



## faithmum

Woo Hoo Lawgrl - That is soooo great!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

lawgrl said:


> Soooo....I was at work this afternoon talking to a client and all the sudden I felt strange, like my blood sugar was plummeting. As I got up and walked towards the elevator I felt faint. Very strange. Then as I was driving home I started to feel super nauseous. I live in the valley and commute about two hours to the city to work, so it was going to be a long ride home. For some reason I felt this huge urge to POAS. So I stopped at the closest Walmart, bought a FRER and went directly to the bathroom (LOL!). Were my eyes deceiving me....because I thought I saw a faint line. I then I accosted some poor random person in the bathroom asking her if she too saw a line. She saw it too. But it was REALLY REALLY faint. I thanked the nice lady for humoring the crazy lady and bolted out of the store and headed home. When I got home I made my 15 year old daughter and two of my friends analyze the FRER. Everyone saw the line...YES!!! I then POAS two more times. Darker lines!!!
> 
> There are two points to my story: 1. I am such a dork and 2. I got three BFP's!!! So fricking happy.

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: 
Congrats on your :bfp: Lawgrl!!!!


----------



## NewlyWedMelly

Congratulations Lawgirl. That's fab news
I crumbled yesterday too, after feeling rather faint in a packed hot meeting room and having really tingly boobs.
BFP! Early days still as only 10 DPO...


----------



## Mama Duck

:witch: arrived 8 days early. Onto the April section. Good luck to those still in the running x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Whoohoo lawgrl and newlywedmelly!

Hugs mama duck


----------



## Mom To 2

2 new BFP!!!! How exciting!!! Congrats ladies!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kel21

Congrats to the 2 new bfp's!!!!


----------



## lawgrl

Thank you!! And congrats NewlyWedMelly!! :happydance:


----------



## joanne40

Hi guys....congrats on the bfp's!!!
I am out....11dpo and bfn, I just know this cycle is a bust :wacko:
onwards and upwards.....here I come April thread :winkwink:


----------



## faithmum

NewlyWedMelly said:


> Congratulations Lawgirl. That's fab news
> I crumbled yesterday too, after feeling rather faint in a packed hot meeting room and having really tingly boobs.
> BFP! Early days still as only 10 DPO...


Congrats NewlyWedMelly!! 

Big Hugs to you Mamma Duck - 8 days is so early for A/F to show! I hate to ask but...are you sure??


----------



## LLbean

Newlywedmelly CONGRATS!!!


----------



## stargazer01

lawgrl said:


> Soooo....I was at work this afternoon talking to a client and all the sudden I felt strange, like my blood sugar was plummeting. As I got up and walked towards the elevator I felt faint. Very strange. Then as I was driving home I started to feel super nauseous. I live in the valley and commute about two hours to the city to work, so it was going to be a long ride home. For some reason I felt this huge urge to POAS. So I stopped at the closest Walmart, bought a FRER and went directly to the bathroom (LOL!). Were my eyes deceiving me....because I thought I saw a faint line. I then I accosted some poor random person in the bathroom asking her if she too saw a line. She saw it too. But it was REALLY REALLY faint. I thanked the nice lady for humoring the crazy lady and bolted out of the store and headed home. When I got home I made my 15 year old daughter and two of my friends analyze the FRER. Everyone saw the line...YES!!! I then POAS two more times. Darker lines!!!
> 
> There are two points to my story: 1. I am such a dork and 2. I got three BFP's!!! So fricking happy.

I love it! I had to laugh when I read this! Congrats!! Best wishes for a sticky bean!!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

NewlyWedMelly said:


> Congratulations Lawgirl. That's fab news
> I crumbled yesterday too, after feeling rather faint in a packed hot meeting room and having really tingly boobs.
> BFP! Early days still as only 10 DPO...

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Leikela

NewlyWedMelly said:


> Congratulations Lawgirl. That's fab news
> I crumbled yesterday too, after feeling rather faint in a packed hot meeting room and having really tingly boobs.
> BFP! Early days still as only 10 DPO...

Congrats NewlyWedMelly!! H&H 9 months to you! :)


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh - we seem to be on a roll now!!! 
Congrats newlywedmelly!!!!  
:baby::happydance::wohoo: :bfp::dust::twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys::blue::pink::dance::yipee:
:baby::happydance::wohoo::bfp::dust::twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys::blue::pink::dance::yipee:
:baby::happydance::wohoo::bfp::dust::twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys::blue::pink::dance::yipee:


----------



## 44andHoping

Awesome HAPPY news for the BFP ladies! Wooo! :happydance:

:flower: C O N G R A T S :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello girls!!! I tested today and nothing... no lines... so I guess it is a BFN. On to whatever comes next!


----------



## wana b a mom

lawgrl said:


> Soooo....I was at work this afternoon talking to a client and all the sudden I felt strange, like my blood sugar was plummeting. As I got up and walked towards the elevator I felt faint. Very strange. Then as I was driving home I started to feel super nauseous. I live in the valley and commute about two hours to the city to work, so it was going to be a long ride home. For some reason I felt this huge urge to POAS. So I stopped at the closest Walmart, bought a FRER and went directly to the bathroom (LOL!). Were my eyes deceiving me....because I thought I saw a faint line. I then I accosted some poor random person in the bathroom asking her if she too saw a line. She saw it too. But it was REALLY REALLY faint. I thanked the nice lady for humoring the crazy lady and bolted out of the store and headed home. When I got home I made my 15 year old daughter and two of my friends analyze the FRER. Everyone saw the line...YES!!! I then POAS two more times. Darker lines!!!
> 
> There are two points to my story: 1. I am such a dork and 2. I got three BFP's!!! So fricking happy.

funny story :haha:, the Walmart part, not the feeling sick part :winkwink: huge congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 44andHoping

Joanne40..hang in there! :hugs:

I am feeling the same as you are (like I am out) but there is that small part nagging in the back of my mind reminding me "it aint over until...."




joanne40 said:


> Hi guys....congrats on the bfp's!!!
> I am out....11dpo and bfn, I just know this cycle is a bust :wacko:
> onwards and upwards.....here I come April thread :winkwink:


----------



## Jennjenn

Pls put me down for the 25th. Congrats Lawgirl!!!!


----------



## Coastdreams

Well Ladies, Im sadly out for this month 

:witch: reared her ugly head yesterday without warning (apart from some light cramping yesterday which I was hoping was something else). I was only talking to my Hubby in the morning about when we could do a Preg test. Typical!!

It seems that Clomid is making my cycles much shorter. The cycle before I started taking clomid was 32 days, my first cycle on clomid was 27 days and this one has only been 23 days. Is this normal?

Not sure what to do about round 3 as it looks like my hubby will be away around ov time (we will be cutting it very fine!!) Do you think I should carry on taking it this month and hope we catch it or should I save the tablets? Im not sure if stopping and starting again will mess my system up.

What do you think?

Will see you all in the April testing thread  boo :sad2:

Good Luck to everyone else! :dust:

C
x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Coastdreams said:


> Well Ladies, Im sadly out for this month
> 
> :witch: reared her ugly head yesterday without warning (apart from some light cramping yesterday which I was hoping was something else). I was only talking to my Hubby in the morning about when we could do a Preg test. Typical!!
> 
> It seems that Clomid is making my cycles much shorter. The cycle before I started taking clomid was 32 days, my first cycle on clomid was 27 days and this one has only been 23 days. Is this normal?
> 
> Not sure what to do about round 3 as it looks like my hubby will be away around ov time (we will be cutting it very fine!!) Do you think I should carry on taking it this month and hope we catch it or should I save the tablets? Im not sure if stopping and starting again will mess my system up.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Will see you all in the April testing thread  boo :sad2:
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else! :dust:
> 
> C
> x

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

Thank you Bonnie...

I rang my fertility nurse today and she wants to scan me on23rd to see when things are no likely to be happening. Will be good to get reassurance that the Clomid is stil working as i'm feeling a it dispondent about it all...


----------



## faithmum

Coastdreams said:


> Thank you Bonnie...
> 
> I rang my fertility nurse today and she wants to scan me on23rd to see when things are no likely to be happening. Will be good to get reassurance that the Clomid is stil working as i'm feeling a it dispondent about it all...

Big hugs Coastdreams :hugs::hugs: that is SO frustrating!! I'm glad you've got a responsive fertility team who will be checking in with you. Hang in there hun.


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks faithmum - i'll try!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Coastdreams said:


> Thank you Bonnie...
> 
> I rang my fertility nurse today and she wants to scan me on23rd to see when things are no likely to be happening. Will be good to get reassurance that the Clomid is stil working as i'm feeling a it dispondent about it all...

So they are having you take the clomid even though you won't be able to TTC this month?


----------



## Casper72

Want a 4th said:


> Hi! I am 39 years old and TTC :) I will be due to test on March 10th...can you add me to your list? Thanks so much!!

I'm 39 also and TTC #3. AF got me this month after my first IUI try, so on to month 2 and another IUI for me.


----------



## Casper72

HCothren said:


> Hi...I missed my positive on the 3rd but got a :bfp: today!!!

Congrats! How long had you been trying, and if it's ok to ask, how old are you and did you have any help getting pregnant? Fertility meds, IUI anything of that sort?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I'm sorry I havent been around much - MS is starting to set in and not been feeling well. 

Have updated the front page


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks hun - hope you feel better!


----------



## vermeil

bleh I`m out (on my 40th birthday too! grrrr AF I`ll show you :devil:


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys. AF got me yesterday! Boo! First full cycle after the MC so hoping to have better luck this month.
Congrats on the new BFPs.
Sorry you're feeling sick skweek.
L x


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!
I had tested before today and because I didn't get a BFP I asked you to mark me down and I was just going to wait for AF.... but, this morning, I tested because I have not seen signs of AF coming... and this is what I got:

[/ATTACH]

do you see what I see?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







lines.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jennjenn

Woohoo! It is there!


----------



## faithmum

Wana B - It is there!! Congrats girl :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

yes that is a BFP in my book Wanna B!!!!!!


----------



## stargazer01

wana b a mom said:


> Hello ladies!
> I had tested before today and because I didn't get a BFP I asked you to mark me down and I was just going to wait for AF.... but, this morning, I tested because I have not seen signs of AF coming... and this is what I got:
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> do you see what I see?:shrug:

I see it!!! And I usually can't see faint lines on my computer. Congrats!!! It's time to celebrate!


----------



## 44andHoping

UGH..I am o u t :nope::cry:

AF looks like shes coming today...started spotting this morning. Boooo 

Good luck to everyone else for the rest of the month .. On to April I go!


----------



## Loopy lotti

That's defo a BFP Wana B! Congrats!!


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you girls!! I really thought I would never get here... 
best of luck to everyone else left to test!:dust:
sorry to the ones who got AF :hugs:


----------



## AltaMom

Congrats for the new BFP's!!! Yay for babies :)

Sorry for those who got AF. I Completely understand how you feel ;(


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah wannabe!
I can see it on my phone!:happydance:


Hugs 44 :hugs:

So that's 5 for the Month so far---Time to roll in some more ladies! 
:dust:


----------



## hockey24

Sorry to bring the thread down but I just got my BFN! 

Looks like I'll be having fibroid removal surgery before starting the next IVF cycle. 

Congrats to the BFP's!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs :hugs: hockey


----------



## kel21

wana b a mom said:


> Hello ladies!
> I had tested before today and because I didn't get a BFP I asked you to mark me down and I was just going to wait for AF.... but, this morning, I tested because I have not seen signs of AF coming... and this is what I got:
> 
> do you see what I see?:shrug:

woohoo Congrats!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hugs Hockey! I'll be praying for good results after the surgery!


----------



## faithmum

44andHoping said:


> UGH..I am o u t :nope::cry:
> 
> AF looks like shes coming today...started spotting this morning. Boooo
> 
> Good luck to everyone else for the rest of the month .. On to April I go!


So sorry 44andHoping! :hugs::hugs:

Sorry Hockey and hugs to you too :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

vermeil said:


> bleh I`m out (on my 40th birthday too! grrrr AF I`ll show you :devil:

:hugs: boohoo to af showing on your big birthday! Well at least you can to enjoy a glass or 3!! :haha: 



LalaR said:


> Hi guys. AF got me yesterday! Boo! First full cycle after the MC so hoping to have better luck this month.
> Congrats on the new BFPs.
> Sorry you're feeling sick skweek.
> L x

:hugs: to the :witch: showing up!! 
Thanks hun. Its still just a slight sea-sick feeling but just know its going to get worse!! 
Roll on the next 8 weeks! not that I want to wish this time away! 



wana b a mom said:


> Hello ladies!
> I had tested before today and because I didn't get a BFP I asked you to mark me down and I was just going to wait for AF.... but, this morning, I tested because I have not seen signs of AF coming... and this is what I got:
> 
> do you see what I see?:shrug:

Oh hell yes!! I see 2 lines on both test!!! Well done you!! 
:bfp: number 4!!!!
H & H 9 months to you!!


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks!! but I am confused now.... I took a digital test and it says "not pregnant".... so I am in limbo :shrug:... I'm going to get blood work tomorrow and should have the results in the afternoon.....


----------



## skweek35

wana b a mom said:


> thanks!! but I am confused now.... I took a digital test and it says "not pregnant".... so I am in limbo :shrug:... I'm going to get blood work tomorrow and should have the results in the afternoon.....

:hugs: relax and take things easy for the next 2 days. Might be a slow rise. 
GL and let me know if I need to change the front page


----------



## Bonnie1990

Digi might not be sensitive enough yet. 
Blood test will be best!
Fx'd


----------



## LLbean

Digi's take longer to pick up pregnancies!


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you girls!!!! I'll sit tight then :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hi, can you put me down for AF. it's not here yet but i'm out for this month. thanks.
good luck to all who are yet to test.


----------



## faithmum

sumatwsimit said:


> hi, can you put me down for AF. it's not here yet but i'm out for this month. thanks.
> good luck to all who are yet to test.

:hugs::hugs::hugs sumatwsimit. 

Wanna b- any news? Fx'd for you.


----------



## EverythingXd

AF got me today, damn! 

I'm feeling a bit down about it. One of my friends just told me she's pregnant after only having sex once, at what she thought was the wrong time! I am honestly delighted for her (it is what she wants, despite the lack of sex that month) but it all just feels so unfair when I try so hard. Think it was an extra kick in the teeth cos it's Mother's Day :cry:

Oh well, onto next month...


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

EverythingXd said:


> AF got me today, damn!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit down about it. One of my friends just told me she's pregnant after only having sex once, at what she thought was the wrong time! I am honestly delighted for her (it is what she wants, despite the lack of sex that month) but it all just feels so unfair when I try so hard. Think it was an extra kick in the teeth cos it's Mother's Day :cry:
> 
> Oh well, onto next month...

:hug:


sumatwsimit said:


> hi, can you put me down for AF. it's not here yet but i'm out for this month. thanks.
> good luck to all who are yet to test.

:hugs:


----------



## skweek35

wana b a mom said:


> thanks!! but I am confused now.... I took a digital test and it says "not pregnant".... so I am in limbo :shrug:... I'm going to get blood work tomorrow and should have the results in the afternoon.....

Hi hun, any news from you? Have you seen the doc yet? 



sumatwsimit said:


> hi, can you put me down for AF. it's not here yet but i'm out for this month. thanks.
> good luck to all who are yet to test.

Any signs of AF yet? 



EverythingXd said:


> AF got me today, damn!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit down about it. One of my friends just told me she's pregnant after only having sex once, at what she thought was the wrong time! I am honestly delighted for her (it is what she wants, despite the lack of sex that month) but it all just feels so unfair when I try so hard. Think it was an extra kick in the teeth cos it's Mother's Day :cry:
> 
> Oh well, onto next month...

:hugs: I know how you feel! Hang in there hun and stay strong. 

Have updated the front page


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies!
I took a blood test on Friday and yes, it is positive, I am pregnant... but, my progesterone levels are low so they want to see me tomorrow, maybe even Tuesday and Wednesday and see how I'm doing.... please keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer for me! thank you all! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies!
> I took a blood test on Friday and yes, it is positive, I am pregnant... but, my progesterone levels are low so they want to see me tomorrow, maybe even Tuesday and Wednesday and see how I'm doing.... please keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer for me! thank you all! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

oh that is wonderful news!
fx'd for a sticky bean!

are they supplementing you with progesterone at all?
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Wanna B thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## faithmum

Great News Wana B a Mom!! Fx'd you have a good sticky bean. We will be thinking of you so keep us all updated. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

WSS good luck Wana b


----------



## Milty

Praying Wanna


----------



## LalaR

My fingers and toes are crossed for you wanna b.


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies! I went to get my second blood test today and I don't have good news :cry: my HCG levels dropped from 18 to 5... so it is not looking good :cry::cry::cry: I'm just waiting for the worst... I have another blood test on Wednesday and also a FS appointment tomorrow. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Elski

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies! I went to get my second blood test today and I don't have good news :cry: my HCG levels dropped from 18 to 5... so it is not looking good :cry::cry::cry: I'm just waiting for the worst... I have another blood test on Wednesday and also a FS appointment tomorrow. :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: wanabamom, sorry to hear that babe

:hugs: to all the other AFers too, that bitch is being unkind to us this month 'eh (she'll be paying me a visit imminently, it's just a matter of time, I can feel her in the neighbourhood!)

But HUGE :happydance: for those with BFPs, how fab! x


----------



## LLbean

Wanna B......so sorry honey :(


----------



## Elski

I'm out. Temp plummeted this morn and BFN, AF cramps etc etc


----------



## faithmum

:hugs::hugs: to Wanna b a Mom and Elski -

Wanna B - Have you heard anything more?


----------



## kel21

So sorry wanna b! :hugs:

Afm :witch: got me today!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 
Wanna - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Let me know how the tests and fs appointment tomorrow 

Kel and Elksi - :hugs: for AF showing up 

Elksi - I agree AF has certainly been unkind to the ladies this month!! 

AFM - Been feeling really sea-sick since last Wednesday, but fortunately feeling much better today. Don't know if its something I've eaten today or all the other days thats making the difference. 
Just glad I dont feel rotten today! 
GL and FXed to all other testers


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies! thank you all for your messages.:hugs: AF came yesterday am so no need for bloods today. I just have to fet bloods next Tuesday to make sure all levels are back to normal. 
good luck to those waiting to test!!


----------



## marathongirl

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies! thank you all for your messages.:hugs: AF came yesterday am so no need for bloods today. I just have to fet bloods next Tuesday to make sure all levels are back to normal.
> good luck to those waiting to test!!

Hi Wanna b- Sorry to hear about your loss. I have had 2 losses exactly like that and a mmc at 12 weeks in the last 10 months of ttc:cry: It's so hard and no one could understand unless they have been through it.:hugs::hugs: Your levels will drop very fast and you will be able to try again:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

marathongirl said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! thank you all for your messages.:hugs: AF came yesterday am so no need for bloods today. I just have to fet bloods next Tuesday to make sure all levels are back to normal.
> good luck to those waiting to test!!
> 
> Hi Wanna b- Sorry to hear about your loss. I have had 2 losses exactly like that and a mmc at 12 weeks in the last 10 months of ttc:cry: It's so hard and no one could understand unless they have been through it.:hugs::hugs: Your levels will drop very fast and you will be able to try again:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Wanna b - BEEG :hugs:!!! FXed your levels drop very quickly and can get back to TTC immediately!! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Milty

just slowly waiting to test :coffee:


----------



## Mom To 2

My usual clockwork AF played tricks on me this month and showed two days late. How rude. On to April...


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mom To 2 said:


> My usual clockwork AF played tricks on me this month and showed two days late. How rude. On to April...

Hugs


----------



## skweek35

Beeg :hugs: Mom to 2!


----------



## stargazer01

:hugs: to everyone that af has visited
:hugs: to wanna b - so sorry for your loss!

I ovulated a little later than expected. I'm now about 9 dpo, and have had a few days of pink/light brown spotting. I'm hoping that af isn't deciding to come a bit early! I tested today, and no surprise - bfn. :dohh: I know it is a little early yet, but have seen others get their bfp's at 9 dpo, so I thought I'd try! 

I have had similar spotting on one other cycle, and it turned out to be af. I don't recall how many dpo for the spotting on that cycle. :shrug:

Good Luck to all that have yet to test!
:dust:


----------



## skweek35

FXed stargazer that the spotting is a good sign. Let me know what happens


----------



## Jennjenn

AF arrived stealthily...on to April. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Halle71

I posted early on with last month's BFN. I wanted to wait until next week before testing again as my periods are sometimes irregular but I tested this morning and got a BFP. Tried a digi afterwards and 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!

Can't believe it


----------



## stargazer01

Halle71 said:


> I posted early on with last month's BFN. I wanted to wait until next week before testing again as my periods are sometimes irregular but I tested this morning and got a BFP. Tried a digi afterwards and 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> Can't believe it

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Halle71 said:


> I posted early on with last month's BFN. I wanted to wait until next week before testing again as my periods are sometimes irregular but I tested this morning and got a BFP. Tried a digi afterwards and 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> Can't believe it

Congratulations Halle!!:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Congrats Halle!!! I'm so glad we have another BFP to add to our Magic March thread!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Jennjenn said:


> AF arrived stealthily...on to April. Good luck ladies!

:hugs: Jennjenn


----------



## Bonnie1990

Halle71 said:


> I posted early on with last month's BFN. I wanted to wait until next week before testing again as my periods are sometimes irregular but I tested this morning and got a BFP. Tried a digi afterwards and 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> Can't believe it

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATS!


----------



## captainj1

Put me down for AF squeak please. Short cycle for me, 24 days. Hey ho, bring on April I'll be at it like an Easter bunny.


----------



## skweek35

:hugs: captainj!! GL and FXed April will be your sticky month!!


----------



## LLbean

Halle71 said:


> I posted early on with last month's BFN. I wanted to wait until next week before testing again as my periods are sometimes irregular but I tested this morning and got a BFP. Tried a digi afterwards and 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> Can't believe it

:happydance::happydance:Congrats!


----------



## Leikela

Halle,

Congrats!! H&H 9 months to you!! You and hubby must be thrilled! :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

And here she comes. :witch:
:cry: I'm out


----------



## LLbean

Bonnie1990 said:


> And here she comes. :witch:
> :cry: I'm out

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Bonnie1990 said:


> And here she comes. :witch:
> :cry: I'm out

:hugs: :hugs: UGH....sorry to all the ladies that got stung yet again by the witch :cry:

Congrats to the few who managed to get a nice BP!! Ohhh how I wish!


----------



## skweek35

Oh no Bonnie!! :hugs:!!!


----------



## drsquid

so the plan of going on vaca, drinking relaxing etc,. good luck with it being cycle 3, month 3 (ie march) my bday month, post hsg, and confirmed by us ovulation within 6 hrs of iui.. and day 15 heaviest period ive had since hs.. made flying home a real treat. im just at a total loss. other than my age everything is PERFECT.. no pcos, normal ovulation each month, good response to femara, normal lining, 14day luteal phase, normal hsg. the only thing possible at this point is the dreaded "undetermined" or that im buying bum sperm. but since my freaking clinic keeps not getting a sperm count despite my repeated requests i have no idea. i could be spending over 1000 a month out of pocket for a lovely infusion of water.. just so upset and angry right now., i never expected this to happen,. i have 4 single friends who did iui.. all got pregnant on the 1st try. a coworker also first try. the one of my friends who took the longest was 3 iuis.. im just at a total loss at this point. i frankly think i CANNOT get pregnant and this is all a pointless waste


----------



## Bonnie1990

drsquid said:


> so the plan of going on vaca, drinking relaxing etc,. good luck with it being cycle 3, month 3 (ie march) my bday month, post hsg, and confirmed by us ovulation within 6 hrs of iui.. and day 15 heaviest period ive had since hs.. made flying home a real treat. im just at a total loss. other than my age everything is PERFECT.. no pcos, normal ovulation each month, good response to femara, normal lining, 14day luteal phase, normal hsg. the only thing possible at this point is the dreaded "undetermined" or that im buying bum sperm. but since my freaking clinic keeps not getting a sperm count despite my repeated requests i have no idea. i could be spending over 1000 a month out of pocket for a lovely infusion of water.. just so upset and angry right now., i never expected this to happen,. i have 4 single friends who did iui.. all got pregnant on the 1st try. a coworker also first try. the one of my friends who took the longest was 3 iuis.. im just at a total loss at this point. i frankly think i CANNOT get pregnant and this is all a pointless waste

Oh squid. I'm so sorry. I can't believe they won't do a simple count! I would think that should be a given!


----------



## Milty

Drsquid: if you have heavy periods maybe you should look into endo...also ive heard on avg it takes 3 or 4 iui to work...your friends were very lucky


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies, haven't been on for a while...

Wanna b - so sorry to hear about that, sounds like you've had a pretty awful few weeks :hugs: to you....

Massive congrats to all with BFP's this month!

My cycle was really short this month so I went for a scan on Friday and all good news - the Clomid is still working and the nurse reckoned I should be ovulating today. Did an opk yesterday though and no-line. Hoping it will come soon though as Hubby is away from 3rd to 9th April!!!!!

Think i'll have to join the April thread though as too late for this month now...see you over there...

C
xx


----------



## LLbean

On to April for me :thumbup: Bonnie just one day behind you :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

LLbean said:


> On to April for me :thumbup: Bonnie just one day behind you :winkwink:

Oh no LL! :hugs: let's catch her!
Stupid witch
Can we all just beat her with her own broom! :grr:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA Its ok, I'm not upset...on to April :D


----------



## Jennjenn

LLBean & Bonnie - let's get the bed rockin' :friends:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Jennjenn said:


> LLBean & Bonnie - let's get the bed rockin' :friends:

April will be tough..we have the kids for entire spring break right when it's time to o. :grr:


----------



## Elski

Sorry Bonnie, Beany & Jennjenn.

To April! *points*


----------



## skweek35

drsquid said:


> so the plan of going on vaca, drinking relaxing etc,. good luck with it being cycle 3, month 3 (ie march) my bday month, post hsg, and confirmed by us ovulation within 6 hrs of iui.. and day 15 heaviest period ive had since hs.. made flying home a real treat. im just at a total loss. other than my age everything is PERFECT.. no pcos, normal ovulation each month, good response to femara, normal lining, 14day luteal phase, normal hsg. the only thing possible at this point is the dreaded "undetermined" or that im buying bum sperm. but since my freaking clinic keeps not getting a sperm count despite my repeated requests i have no idea. i could be spending over 1000 a month out of pocket for a lovely infusion of water.. just so upset and angry right now., i never expected this to happen,. i have 4 single friends who did iui.. all got pregnant on the 1st try. a coworker also first try. the one of my friends who took the longest was 3 iuis.. im just at a total loss at this point. i frankly think i CANNOT get pregnant and this is all a pointless waste

:hugs: drsquid!! I think your best bet is to complain to someone and hopefully get that sperm count on every sample you get in the future! I would have thought that would be a standard. 



Coastdreams said:


> Hi Ladies, haven't been on for a while...
> 
> Wanna b - so sorry to hear about that, sounds like you've had a pretty awful few weeks :hugs: to you....
> 
> Massive congrats to all with BFP's this month!
> 
> My cycle was really short this month so I went for a scan on Friday and all good news - the Clomid is still working and the nurse reckoned I should be ovulating today. Did an opk yesterday though and no-line. Hoping it will come soon though as Hubby is away from 3rd to 9th April!!!!!
> 
> Think i'll have to join the April thread though as too late for this month now...see you over there...
> 
> C
> xx

FXed you get your BFP really soon!! 



LLbean said:


> On to April for me :thumbup: Bonnie just one day behind you :winkwink:

:hugs: but onward and upwards - always April!! FXed and GL for April. 



Bonnie1990 said:


> Oh no LL! :hugs: let's catch her!
> Stupid witch
> Can we all just beat her with her own broom! :grr:

I agree, beat her with her own broom!! :haha: 



Bonnie1990 said:


> April will be tough..we have the kids for entire spring break right when it's time to o. :grr:

You are a Naughty Nun Bonnie - I'm sure you will find a way to get BD sessions in!


----------



## drsquid

so i talked to him today. he said that at ucsf they did a sperm count on every sample everytime and it was pretty much always normal. that sperm donors are selected for their ability to produce super high counts. he apparently didnt realize that it was really bugging me and that the reason they dont do it is because it is a waste of money for the patient (greater than $100 lab charge for "analysis") and really doesnt mean much in terms of outcome (in that even if it is "low" for a donor, it is still high). that being said im still getting it checked next time.. i think a lot of my being upset was just a general hormonal depression/anger thing. usually when i get that way it is sort of free floating and this time i had something to point it at. he again told me what i pretty much already knew which is that i dont qualify as "infertile" as you have to have tried for 6 months and failed, which i havent, and i still fall in the range of statistically normal. he gave me the option of sticking with femara for another cycle or going on to injectibles. and i decided to go with the injectibles because apparently stats with femara are 5-10% per cycle and injectibles put it up to 20% or so. i feel a lot better


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks Skweek. Haven't ov'd yet, darker line on test last night so hoping tonight will show positive.

I hate the line tests as they say the line has to be darker or as dark as the test line to be a positive but it never quite is, does this mean i'm not ovulating?! My last bloods showed I was so i'm hoping. 

Has anyone set up an April thrread yet? If so could you point me in the right direction?

xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Coastdreams said:


> Thanks Skweek. Haven't ov'd yet, darker line on test last night so hoping tonight will show positive.
> 
> I hate the line tests as they say the line has to be darker or as dark as the test line to be a positive but it never quite is, does this mean i'm not ovulating?! My last bloods showed I was so i'm hoping.
> 
> Has anyone set up an April thrread yet? If so could you point me in the right direction?
> 
> xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...has-sprung-isnt-natures-baby-making-time.html


----------



## luckylecky

I'm out. On to April!


----------



## Bonnie1990

luckylecky said:


> I'm out. On to April!

:hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Big :hugs: lecky!


----------



## Coastdreams

thanks Bonnie!


----------



## stargazer01

I'm out, :witch: came today. :cry:
On to cycle 14.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs:hugs stargazer


----------



## skweek35

Big :hugs: stargazer. GL and tons of star:dust: for cycle 14


----------



## Abby75

Hey skweek, I'm out this month, :witch: caught me but I will move on over to the April thread, GL and :dust: to everyone still waiting to test


----------



## skweek35

Big :hugs: abby!! GL and :dust: to you for an April BFP!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Abby75 said:


> Hey skweek, I'm out this month, :witch: caught me but I will move on over to the April thread, GL and :dust: to everyone still waiting to test

hugs :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm out AF finally came


----------



## Bonnie1990

Milty said:


> I'm out AF finally came

Hugs :hugs:milty. Damn the witch has been busy this month :grr:


----------



## Elski

Bonnie1990 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I'm out AF finally came
> 
> Hugs :hugs:milty. Damn the witch has been busy this month :grr:Click to expand...

Well hopefully shes worn herself out and we won't see her next month!

:hugs: Milty, Abby & Stargazer


----------



## skweek35

Boohoo unfortunately the :witch: has been too busy for our likings! 

Big :hugs: Milty!! GL, FXed and tons of :dust: for April!! 

But on my side I've made sure she will not be visiting me till at least November some time!! 

Saw our little Speckle this afternoon! Measuring 8w3d! We got to see a really strong heartbeat and lots of fetal movement! 
:cloud9:


----------



## stargazer01

That's so exciting skweek! I remember that feeling fondly, seeing the little heartbeat for the first time!

:) :)


----------



## wana b a mom

nice to hear you are doing fine skweek!! thank you so much for doing the March testing thread while enduring the first weeks of pregnancy. All the best girl!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks so much ladies. I have loved running this thread. 
Wishing everyone tons of :dust: in the future and FXed you all get your BFP's very soon!!


----------

